# Editado



## Dubois (12 Feb 2014)

.


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (12 Feb 2014)

depende de la competencia.
Pueden ser 3 dias o 3 meses.
Si quieres me lo mandas por mp y te doy una estimación


----------



## kdkilo (12 Feb 2014)

depende de los terminos

Si por ejemplo es "especilista veterinario en termitas de fuego brasileñas hembras cojas" es facil.

Si quieres ser primero por "comprar ropa barata" en la puta vida


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (12 Feb 2014)

kdkilo dijo:


> depende de los terminos
> 
> Si por ejemplo es "especilista veterinario en termitas de fuego brasileñas hembras cojas" es facil.
> 
> Si quieres ser primero por "comprar ropa barata" en la puta vida



podria posicionar ese termino
no es tan jodido:rolleye:


----------



## ivanbg (12 Feb 2014)

Entre 3 y 6 meses publicando contenido de calidad diariamente. Todo SEO On Page. 

Ahora muchos tendrán buenas sorpresas con el cambio de algoritmo de Google: viva el mundo semántico! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minsky Moment (12 Feb 2014)

Lo de Search Engine Optimization es una manera estupenda de llamar al sentido común.


----------



## Fuego azul (12 Feb 2014)

Dubois Evolution dijo:


> Cuánto tiempo os ha llevado posicionar una web/blog/página en la primera página de google?
> 
> Mi experiencia, 1 o 2 meses de media con conocimientos básicos de SEO. Pero con el cambio de algoritmos de google la cosa se complica si no tienes conocimientos avanzados, contenido, calidad y experiencia.
> 
> Cuál es vuestra experiencia?



Yo tengo linea directa con Larry Page, si quieres algo dime, juapa 

Pd: es serio, Dubi, depende, por mp3 igual dos años, por flores en cuenca para novios poco.

Posicionar es relativo, pero de 6 meses a un año un bonito long tail con varias keyswords

Redes sociales tarda mucho mas en posicionar

On page como te dicen 6 meses es un resultado excelente y de gran calidad, ha conseguido enlaces naturales, mis dies para el artista que lo ha puesto

Convertir bien es mas dificil, aun posicionado, tienen que ir las dos cosas juntas.

No sabia que tambien le dabas al SEO dubi

El havojado es maquinota en SEO :8:


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Feb 2014)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> podria posicionar ese termino
> no es tan jodido:rolleye:



Porque no te montas un curso virtual en algun lado, .... yo pagaria por hacer dicho curso  a mi me han hablado muy bien de ti o


----------



## Dr Polux (12 Feb 2014)

Dubois Evolution dijo:


> Ah si? Pues podríamos comentar y aportar cosas en este hilo entre todos.
> 
> Abogado qué calladito te lo tenías



en el caso del SEO es un mundo muy opaco y muy cerrado es raro que alguien que sepa te cuente algo si es que no saca algo a cambio y no siempre es asi.


----------



## Fuego azul (12 Feb 2014)

Dubois Evolution dijo:


> Ah si? Pues podríamos comentar y aportar cosas en este hilo entre todos.
> 
> Abogado qué calladito te lo tenías



Polux es un guru en SEO, yo aprendo de estos dos 

Enseña el MySQL dubi ::

Pd: si tienes dudas pregunta, sin problema


----------



## kudeiro (12 Feb 2014)

Polux dijo:


> en el caso del SEO es un mundo muy opaco y muy cerrado es raro que alguien que sepa te cuente algo si es que no saca algo a cambio y no siempre es asi.



generalmente los SEO opacos es que no tienen ni NPI, es como los politicos, ¿por qué no hablan de lo que saben y solo dicen chorradas? por la razon sencilla de que no saben de nada


----------



## automono (12 Feb 2014)

posicionar cuanto más largo sea, más fácil (alcachofas grandes cultivadas en villabajo), ahora, quien me diga que posiciona en primera pagina, un dominio nuevo, con la Keyword:
seguros de coche
vuelos baratos 
hotel
en un par de mesas sin salir en televisión, no me lo creo


----------



## allseeyingeye (12 Feb 2014)

yo me acabo de chupar un webminar gratuito hace un rato, sobre como SEO para BLOGs, de una cutre bussines school patria y no han contado nada ::


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (12 Feb 2014)

Dubois Evolution dijo:


> Ah si? Pues podríamos comentar y aportar cosas en este hilo entre todos.
> 
> Abogado qué calladito te lo tenías



no es ningun secreto que es una de las cosas a las que me dedico



Polux dijo:


> Porque no te montas un curso virtual en algun lado, .... yo pagaria por hacer dicho curso  a mi me han hablado muy bien de ti o



No soy buen profesor xD. Aparte de que siempre he criticado a la gente que es "experta" en algo y se dedica a dar cursos como los "expertos" en bolsa que dan cursos. No creo que me diera el suficiente beneficio.
ostia y me acabais de recordar que tengo que mandar un mail que me van a matar xD gracias


----------



## Fuego azul (13 Feb 2014)

miniempresario dijo:


> posicionar cuanto más largo sea, más fácil (alcachofas grandes cultivadas en villabajo), ahora, quien me diga que posiciona en primera pagina, un dominio nuevo, con la Keyword:
> seguros de coche
> vuelos baratos
> hotel
> en un par de mesas sin salir en televisión, no me lo creo



Tampoco yo, posicionar es una cosa, a mi me han mandado trabajos de SEO bien pagados para la chorrada que era porque el cliente te dice, quiero esto, esto y solo esto.

No les bajas de al burra, quedas como Dios, es una puta mierda busqueda y no entienden internet, pero para ellos les va la vida en hacerlo asi, imposible bajarles de al burra.

Las paginas eran una puta mierda sin contenido adecuado para las keys que buscaban, forzando consigues primera pagina, que le vas a hacer, y se tarda tiempo aun asi.


----------



## iPod teca (13 Feb 2014)

Yo según doy de alta el dominio Google pone mi futura web la primera y a veces incluso por encima de los Adwords.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Yo según doy de alta el dominio Google pone mi futura web la primera y a veces incluso por encima de los Adwords.



:8: cuentanos mas coñe o es coña?¿??


----------



## cloluro (13 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Yo según doy de alta el dominio Google pone mi futura web la primera y a veces incluso por encima de los Adwords.



Google a nivel personal da relevancia y preferencia a los sitios que mas visitas. Para ver en que posicion estas realmente no vale con buscarte desde tu pc diario en google. Hay aplicaciones para ello que son mas precisas o bien usa el ordenador de otra persona que no sea asidua a tus sitios web.


----------



## iPod teca (13 Feb 2014)

Polux dijo:


> :8: cuentanos mas coñe o es coña?¿??



Es obvio que es broma hombre...

Visto los comentarios del hilo pensaba que era un post-chupa-pollismo-extremo y no me quería quedar atrás.

Ahora en serio, ¿cuando vais a dejar el SEO y dedicaros a gestionar correctamente adwords? 

Mínimo 200 euros/mes y 3 meses. 30% de comisión sobre ese importe, es decir, el cliente gasta esos 200 y a parte te paga 60.
Recibe clics, recibe llamadas y recibe presupuestos. Y encima aparece en primera página.

Después de 3 meses, que ya es periodo suficiente para valorar las estadísticas, ajustas los anuncios y las palabras y no tienes que volver a hacer nada en muuuucho tiempo.

Os vuelvo a repetir que estando en SEO y SEM, de cada 100 clics que recibes apenas 5 son por natural, y eso estando el primero.

Respecto al tema del hilo, mejor poner un texto con la palabra clave en milanuncios, solostocks, segundamano, etc. Y en 3 días estás ahí. No hay más que ver los resultados actuales...

Saludos


----------



## kdkilo (13 Feb 2014)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> podria posicionar ese termino
> no es tan jodido:rolleye:



no te lo crees ni tu. Deslogeado de google en un dispositivo que no hay a visitado nunca esa web ni de coña, hace 3 o 4 años no te digo que no, hoy en dia casi iposible a no ser que seas primo de un editor de indice de google.


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (13 Feb 2014)

kdkilo dijo:


> no te lo crees ni tu. Deslogeado de google en un dispositivo que no hay a visitado nunca esa web ni de coña, hace 3 o 4 años no te digo que no, hoy en dia casi iposible a no ser que seas primo de un editor de indice de google.



el que está primero es Tiendas de ropa barata online | Comprar ropa de marca outlet por internet - Lamodaesbarata.es

really?
crees que esto es difícil de vencer? https://ahrefs.com/site-explorer/overview/subdomains/lamodaesbarata.es

Joer además no tiene desarrollada la parte social.


----------



## Fuego azul (13 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Es obvio que es broma hombre...
> 
> Visto los comentarios del hilo pensaba que era un post-chupa-pollismo-extremo y no me quería quedar atrás.
> 
> ...



Yo ando verdisimo se SEM, sabes recomendarme algo para empezar a mover adwords cosa fina, busco conversiones, no mariconadas, no para clientes, para mi, modo tumba abierta, shur

¿Me puedes decir ratio rentabilidad?, 30%, x2 o cuanto da el SEM en modo killer


----------



## iPod teca (13 Feb 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Yo ando verdisimo se SEM, sabes recomendarme algo para empezar a mover adwords cosa fina, busco conversiones, no mariconadas, no para clientes, para mi, modo tumba abierta, shur
> 
> ¿Me puedes decir ratio rentabilidad?, 30%, x2 o cuanto da el SEM en modo killer



Tio, sabes que esto es probar y probar. Y las primeras semanas revisión diaria cada 30 minutos o cada hora.
Lo bueno es que no tienes que andar calentándote la cabeza porque te hayan puesto en tercera página de golpe. Que le den a eso ya...

1- Coge la herramienta de palabras clave y por defecto, para empezar, olvida las que tengan más competencia. Te fundirán el presu con clics fraudulentos y de cotillas que encima estarás pagando a precio de gramo..

Fuera las búsquedas de contenido desde el minuto 1.

2- Elige muchas. Luego revisalas y elige la mitad. Luego revisalas y elige la mitad...

3- Crea niveles y segmenta las campañas:

- Frases VIP: 2 o 3 máximo. Las que más búsquedas tienen de TODO lo que haces
- Campaña Tiendas Online
- Campaña diseño web
- Campaña posicionamiento
- Campaña desarrollo web
- etc.

4- Crea diferentes anuncios con diferentes textos.

5- Busca en Tendencias de búsqueda de Google y metes caña a una u otra según el mes.

6- Análisis Análisis Análisis Análisis Análisis Análisis Análisis Análisis Análisis Análisis Análisis Análisis Análisis Análisis Análisis Análisis Análisis Análisis Análisis...

7- ¿Has analizado ya? Vuelve a hacerlo.

8- Tras mínimo 30 días haces un global y cárgate los anuncios y frases con peor CTR. Olvídate de las impresiones. Aquí manda el CTR y punto.

Segmenta incluso por horas, días que más te buscan, etc.

9- Analiza el money. ¿Te ha dado comido por servido? Pues sigue con ello.

En mi empresa hemos lanzado una campaña hace 15 días con una competencia que imaginate...
Tengo 10 presupuestos sobre la mesa y uno ya aceptado. Son 1000 euros más soporte mensual. Nos hemos gastado 70 euros....


----------



## Fuego azul (13 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Tio, sabes que esto es probar y probar. Y las primeras semanas revisión diaria cada 30 minutos o cada hora.
> Lo bueno es que no tienes que andar calentándote la cabeza porque te hayan puesto en tercera página de golpe. Que le den a eso ya...
> 
> 1- Coge la herramienta de palabras clave y por defecto, para empezar, olvida las que tengan más competencia. Te fundirán el presu con clics fraudulentos y de cotillas que encima estarás pagando a precio de gramo..
> ...



1º¿A que tipo concordancia entras?, amplia, estricta o con la frase, para probar keys?

2ºQue ratio conversion hablamos?, un 10% del CTR, o menos, en general.

3ºMuchas keys en las frases mejor, porque van mas a comprar?, desehechar las genericas por exceso curiosos?

4ºPujas a tope para salir arriba y asi convertir mas o modulas la puja hasta hallar el ratio conversión?

Saludos, shur

---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 14:06 ----------




Dubois Evolution dijo:


> Quería hacer una estadística, tengo experiencia de varios años pero con muchos menos conocimientos de SEO que ahora, además que al variar el algoritmo y el panda y el penguin... la cosa ha cambiado mucho.
> 
> Estoy a base ensayo-error, no me va mal pero esperaba mejores resultados. Supongo que es bueno que sea más lento y conseguir cosas más estables y naturales. Le estoy dando a lo social y noto mucho los resultados en el dance que me mete a veces.



No hagas estadisticas, es mas de otra cosas, lo social vas acertada, dale fuerte, mucho contenido en la web y en lo social y adyacentes, sin parar, es lo que tira con fuerza, sobre todo g+


----------



## iPod teca (13 Feb 2014)

1º¿A que tipo concordancia entras?, amplia, estricta o con la frase, para probar keys?

*Amplia*

2ºQue ratio conversión hablamos?, un 10% del CTR, o menos, en general.

*Si sacas un 10% quedamos y te la chupo. Sin preguntar.

Hay discordancias, pero sacar un 2 / 3% significa tener muy buenos resultados en tus anuncios.*

3ºMuchas keys en las frases mejor, porque van mas a comprar?, desehechar las genericas por exceso curiosos?

*Al principio las desechas porque los primeros meses la competencia te va a freir. Y créeme que algunos clics a 1 € para que un tio diga "voy a joder a este nuevo" destroza bastante monetariamente y también desvirtua las estadísticas.

Usa lo mismo que sabes para SEO. ¿Mejor long tail verdad? Pues eso.
*

4ºPujas a tope para salir arriba y asi convertir mas o modulas la puja hasta hallar el ratio conversión?

*Modula, y mucho. A mi me gusta aparecer en la columna derecha entre los 3 primeros. Duras más y hay estudios que demuestran que se hacen tantos clics como en los destacados superiores.*

Respecto a ratios que preguntabas. Las campañas que más he llevado porque trabajaba exclusivamente para esas empresa para temas SEO y SEM.

1- 70-80.000 anuales aprox => algo más de 1 millón de facturación conseguida
2- 6-7.000 anuales aprox => algo más de 100.000 de facturación conseguida.

Así que por experiencia te puedo decir que de cada 7 euros ingresas 100.

Hablo de empresas de servicios. Con compras de material. Por lo que el beneficio que te queda es poco. Ya sabes cómo van aquí en España los impuestos, alquileres, nóminas, cuotas, etc.

Si es tienda online con dropshipping o diseño web y SEO o fotógrafo o algo cuyo trabajo requiera poco gastos o se valore en horas de trabajo el beneficio a fin de mes es mucho mayor.

///
Edito para indicar que en esas empresas estábamos los primeros en SEO y con muchas palabras. Y que cuando no había pasta para adwords la bajada de llamadas era *A-S-O-M-B-R-O-S-A*

Saludos, shur
*Idem*


----------



## Fuego azul (13 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> 1º¿A que tipo concordancia entras?, amplia, estricta o con la frase, para probar keys?
> 
> *Amplia*
> 
> ...



Haces un x12 de los invertido, coño, buen numero para meter dinero


----------



## iPod teca (13 Feb 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Haces un x12 de los invertido, coño, buen numero para meter dinero



¿Alguien me puede decir algo mejor?

Anécdota personal:

En la empresa donde trabajaba como "el encargado de que suene el teléfono y lleguen mails" ejercía de SEO, SEM, publicidad en medios especializados y responsable de comunicación (esto es hacer notas de prensa, enviarlas por nuestra agencia a periodistas y que nos llamasen para la TV, Radio o revistas)

Mi director, que se pasaba el día con excels sobre ratios de absolutamente todo que era fanático de Google nos dijo de enviar por cada contacto creado un email con el típico "¿dónde nos ha conocido?"

Tras un año llamó a los de marketing (yo y otro) para contarnos los datos:

- Publicidad en revistas del sector: 12.000 invertidos => 600 € facturados
- Comunicación: 16.000 invertidos => 1000 € facturados (decir que salimos en todas las cadenas incluso en telediarios en Prime Time)
- SEO/SEM: 80.000 invertidos => 1.000.000 € facturados

Decir que no hubo discusión alguna. Cerramos las contrataciones publicitarias, cancelamos con nuestra agencia de comunicación y pillamos a un becario más para dedicarnos los 3 únicamente al SEO/SEM.

Una vez llegué a poner 5 € /clic para Alemania....y salía rentable...


----------



## ivanbg (13 Feb 2014)

De verdad que yo ya no me como el coco con el SEO. 

Intentó escribir contenido de calidad, con coherencia y solucionando problemas, llenando un hueco. ¿Linkbuilding? Quién quiera que me enlacé... Pero paso de hacer pirámides de enlaces, tiers y demás....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rauxa (13 Feb 2014)

Yo tengo un negocio muy pequeño online.
Me gasto 150 euros al mes en adwords (5 euros al día).

Eso me genera unos 30 clicks diarios. Sölo me anuncio por una palabra clave (bueno, de hecho son 3)
30 clicks diarios por 30 días: 900 visitas de clientes para mi muy potenciales en un mes. De estos 900, 60 me escriben para pedir más informacion. Y de estos 60, unos 30 al mes me compran. 
Esos 30 me generan entre 1500-2000 euros al mes (invirtiendo 150). Negocio redondo. Ahí, tengo que sumar, las renovaciones, y visitas que me vienen de forma orgánica.

Ya no pierdo tiempo en posicionamiento orgánico, en dejar comentarios en otras webs...
Después de mucho probar en adwords, ya he encontrado la tecla que funciona mejor.
Simplemente le dedico un rato al día para ver que todo continua como siempre, y el resto, a gestionar clientes.
Mano de santo.


----------



## Fuego azul (13 Feb 2014)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo tengo un negocio muy pequeño online.
> Me gasto 150 euros al mes en adwords (5 euros al día).
> 
> Eso me genera unos 30 clicks diarios. Sölo me anuncio por una palabra clave (bueno, de hecho son 3)
> ...



Un por 10, no esta mal, es que el SEO que llevo tiempo haciendolo es un lio, sale caro por tiempo, una estrategia combinada mejor, me voy a tener que poner las pilas en SEM, porque muchas veces necesitas ir a lo rapido


----------



## iPod teca (13 Feb 2014)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo tengo un negocio muy pequeño online.
> Me gasto 150 euros al mes en adwords (5 euros al día).
> 
> Eso me genera unos 30 clicks diarios. Sölo me anuncio por una palabra clave (bueno, de hecho son 3)
> ...



Lo dicho, de cada 7 euros te genera 100. Viene a confirmar mis datos.
¡Y sólo con 3 frases! Bien hecho.
Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Rauxa (13 Feb 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Un por 10, no esta mal, es que el SEO que llevo tiempo haciendolo es un lio, sale caro por tiempo, una estrategia combinada mejor, me voy a tener que poner las pilas en SEM, porque muchas veces necesitas ir a lo rapido



Lo que pasa que todo depende del producto que vendas.
Si tienes una tienda online donde por ejemplo vendas:
- gorras de golf
- palos de golf
- revistas de golf
- licencias
- guantes
- pantalones
- pelotas de golf
- Libros de golf
- Cursillos de golf
- ....

Tienes que averiguar que se compra más de todo eso, y como lo compra la gente.
A lo mejor la gente compra libros de golf online, pero pra comprar palos de golf, no lo hace online sino en una tienda presencial. 

O sea, a lo mejor adwords te podría servir sólo para las pelotas y los libros. Y para lo demás deberías utilizar otra estrategia.

Yo sólo vendo 1 producto y muy concreto, con lo cual lo tengo fácil a la hora de promocionarlo.


----------



## iPod teca (13 Feb 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Un por 10, no esta mal, es que el SEO que llevo tiempo haciendolo es un lio, sale caro por tiempo, *una estrategia combinada mejor*, me voy a tener que poner las pilas en SEM, porque muchas veces necesitas ir a lo rapido



Ahí le has dao...
Ahora ve a decirle a un cliente que tiene que gastarse 100 de SEO y otros 240 (con tu comisión) en Adwords...


----------



## Fuego azul (13 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Ahí le has dao...
> Ahora ve a decirle a un cliente que tiene que gastarse 100 de SEO y otros 240 (con tu comisión) en Adwords...



A ver si le doy y bien dado, shur


----------



## locojaen (13 Feb 2014)

Yo autogestiono el adWords, para tienda online.
inversion media de 450€/mes, más de 10 campañas con 3/4 grupos de anuncios por campaña.

Segmentación de campañas por paises, idiomas y con territorios excluidos (básico).
Segmetacion de grupos de anuncios por categoría producto, cada grupo de anuncios con mínimo 2 variantes de anuncio. URL directa a mejor contenido.
Anuncios dinámicos según KeyWords.

KeyWords, las mismas en las tres concordancias:
Exacta: máxima puja (esta trae máxima conversión)
Frase: -20% (buena conversión, sirve para afinar las exactas)
Amplia: -40% (sobre exacta) sirve para traer "volumen", baja conversión, pero genera nuevas Frases que después de afinar pueden pasar a Exacta.

KeyWords negativas como religión.

CTR según campaña y grupo de anuncios, media global entorno al 4%. (ahora he lanzado unas campañas a uk y estan jodiendo los numeros con bajos CTR y altos CPC...)
Los más segmentados que ronden el 20%, los más genéricos 2%

retorno aprox. 8:1

el shopping esta cogiendo fuerza y es muy interesante porque todavía es barato.
Display ni con un palo, al menos hasta que tengas re-explotado el resto de opciones.

Estoy deseando contratar una agencia para terminar de exprimir el tema, ya que no tengo el tiempo suficiente para meter más análisis (y tampoco para seguir aprendiendo más allá...)

Resumen: ¿es rentable? sí, si inviertes tiempo y dedicación (o dinero, para comprar el tiempo a otros otros)


----------



## Fuego azul (13 Feb 2014)

locojaen dijo:


> Yo autogestiono el adWords, para tienda online.
> inversion media de 450€/mes, más de 10 campañas con 3/4 grupos de anuncios por campaña.
> 
> Segmentación de campañas por paises, idiomas y con territorios excluidos (básico).
> ...



Gracias, tenia esa duda, la concordancia exacta trae alto ratio conversiones, la amplia da pistas pero baja conversiones. Es lo que veia, la concordacia con la frase tambien puede ser provechosa

La red display o adsense de otras paginas no es buena, es para inversiones elevadas de dinero, no para inversiones pequeñas. La red display con banner seguro sera rentable por branding y por conversiones, pero es elevado el coste.


----------



## automono (13 Feb 2014)

a algunos de vosotros me gustaría teneros por facebook por tener un contacto más directo a nivel personal/profesional.
En algunos hilos de este subforo se aprende más que la mayoria de foros especializados en marketing.


----------



## Fuego azul (13 Feb 2014)

miniempresario dijo:


> a algunos de vosotros me gustaría teneros por facebook por tener un contacto más directo a nivel personal/profesional.
> En algunos hilos de este subforo se aprende más que la mayoria de foros especializados en marketing.



Usa el privado, pero a mi de SEM no me preguntes, voy perdidito, me tengo que poner las pilas, esto es SEO, SEM y social media, cada sitio tiene sus limitaciones, es jodido porque todos piden muchisimo tiempo.

Como dice el locojaen, es ganar mas pasta y que te lo lleve alguien, porque es de locos la de horas que se meten

Acabo lanzar campaña SEM con el puto codigo promocional de google, como no convierta bien me pego un tiro, le meto 25 euros, me dan 75 euros, va medidita con lo que han aportado todos, necesito varias conversiones, si saco 1000 euros os invito a birras a todos )

No creo que haga por 10, con un por 3 me conformo

Pd: varios han señalado ROIs de por 10 de la pasta que meten


----------



## iPod teca (13 Feb 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Acabo lanzar campaña SEM con el puto codigo promocional de google, como no convierta bien me pego un tiro, le meto 25 euros, me dan 75 euros, va medidita con lo que han aportado todos, necesito varias conversiones, si saco 1000 euros os invito a birras a todos )



Pásame por privado o mail lo que has hecho y te lo miro.
Acepto esa birra.

---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 22:54 ----------




locojaen dijo:


> Yo autogestiono el adWords, para tienda online.
> inversion media de 450€/mes, más de 10 campañas con 3/4 grupos de anuncios por campaña.
> 
> Segmentación de campañas por paises, idiomas y con territorios excluidos (básico).
> ...



Mi consejo: NO lo hagas.
Con lo que has puesto aquí sabes lo mismo o más que muchos de agencias. Te van a sacar los cuartos. Seguro que lo tienes bastante optimizado y poco se podrá hacer.

Nosotros lo hicimos porque nuestro director pensaba igual que tu. Fuimos a los más caros pero conocidos en pleno 2005.
Conclusión: sacaron más clics que nunca. Gastaron el doble que nosotros...

Y es que claro, antes era carta blanca hasta un tope de XXX mil. Y llegaban siempre, que casualidad. Duraron un mes. Eso sí, aprendimos a gestionar mejor las campañas porque las copiamos 8:


----------



## automono (13 Feb 2014)

por cierto, de donde sois? teneis web profesional, si es así, pasarmela por si algún dia necesito de vosotros


----------



## Fuego azul (13 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Pásame por privado o mail lo que has hecho y te lo miro.
> Acepto esa birra.



Ya te comentare, es bastante rudimentaria la historia, espero empiece a convertir, imagino que algo sacará, 100 euros tiene que darme rentabilidad, supongo, si mañana me llaman dos intersados, ya tengo con suerte una venta, espero sean mas, tengo el almacen lleno de dildos ::


----------



## iPod teca (13 Feb 2014)

miniempresario dijo:


> a algunos de vosotros me gustaría teneros por facebook por tener un contacto más directo a nivel personal/profesional.
> En algunos hilos de este subforo se aprende más que la mayoria de foros especializados en marketing.



Y que lo digas. Yo aprendo a diario un montón. Y es que no hay mejor lección de marketing que los palos que se han/hemos llevado muchos de por aquí con nuestros proyectos.

Por cierto cabrones quién ha puesto el tag que llevo una hora partiéndome el culo.

Pues no, señor/a, más quisiera tener un trabajo así. Me límito a aconsejar y escuchar y poco más.

Por ejemplo, un consejo si quiere encontrar trabajo bien remunerado en menos de 2 meses:

https://www.google-academies.es/inicio
https://support.google.com/partners/?hl=es&rd=1#topic=3111012

---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 23:17 ----------




miniempresario dijo:


> por cierto, de donde sois? teneis web profesional, si es así, pasarmela por si algún dia necesito de vosotros



Espera que primero chequée por donde participas .

El otro día entre por primera vez no sé si guardería o veteranos y leí un par de posts y salí escaldado.
Putiferio,sado, racismo, insulto, etc. Uno que contaba una guarrada con un perro....joder...este subforo es el único reducto de gente....menos rara...)


----------



## Fuego azul (13 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Espera que primero chequée por donde participas .
> 
> El otro día entre por primera vez no sé si guardería o veteranos y leí un par de posts y salí escaldado.
> Putiferio,sado, racismo, insulto, etc. Uno que contaba una guarrada con un perro....joder...este subforo es el único reducto de gente....menos rara...)



Dodoria es un crack, shur, de tanto ir de putas ahora va de travelos, y empezo con el perro, pero dice que es mejor las lumis para que le laman el ojal :XX: :XX: :XX:

Es una zona de guerra la guarderia, echas risas si lees con humor, hay tarados a cascoporro.

Esto es mas serio hasta hace poco, ya estan llegando muchos posteando una chorradas de campeonato


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Feb 2014)

Yo tb me apunto jiji pa las cervecitas y eso


----------



## Z4LMAN (14 Feb 2014)

Dodoria te doy mis dies




Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## kynes (14 Feb 2014)

Pregunta a los expertos desde mi casi total ignorancia SEO.

¿Supondría mucho tiempo posicionarse para un término como "burbuja"? 
promedio búsquedas mensuales 74.000
competencia baja
Aproximadamente 4.050.000 resultados en Google

Imagino que si lo que se quiere es llegar pronto a página 1 de google sería mucho más fácil usar una keyword como:
"burbuja inmobiliaria" 27.100 | baja | Aproximadamente 414.000 resultados 

Simple curiosidad


----------



## ivanbg (14 Feb 2014)

Échale un ojo a traffic travis, pruébalo, y te harás una buena idea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuego azul (14 Feb 2014)

Polux dijo:


> Yo tb me apunto jiji pa las cervecitas y eso



A ti te llevo lumis, Polux 

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 09:54 ----------




kynes dijo:


> Pregunta a los expertos desde mi casi total ignorancia SEO.
> 
> ¿Supondría mucho tiempo posicionarse para un término como "burbuja"?
> promedio búsquedas mensuales 74.000
> ...



Tu mismo lo has puesto claro, no, competencia baja, por lo tanto es mas facil, la dificultad es que solo es una palabra, yo posiciono sin darme cuenta en terminos que aparentemente parecen dificiles por el gran volumen de paginas indexadas, pero al tener competencia baja son mas faciles, en tiempo imposible calcular, pero haciendo optimizacion on page, pegandole fuerte a los backlinks de una url y socializando bien la web en g+ con author rank bueno, se consigue, pero vale para nada, no es interesante, no da dinero

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 09:57 ----------

Hoijan la pollada del SEM cuando se nota, lleva toda la noche corriendo y no tengo un puto click, solo 26 impresiones


----------



## iPod teca (14 Feb 2014)

kynes dijo:


> Pregunta a los expertos desde mi casi total ignorancia SEO.
> 
> ¿Supondría mucho tiempo posicionarse para un término como "burbuja"?
> promedio búsquedas mensuales 74.000
> ...



No entrarías en primera página en la vida, al menos con el nuevo algoritmo de Google. Y es que no puede ser que este foro ocupe las primeras 7 posiciones.

Luego tienes dos resultados de wikipedia. Un desastre, como todos los últimos resultados de Google.

Si me lo preguntas hace 4 meses te digo que en un mes o dos estarías.

- Dominio amigable: burbuja-inmobiliaria
- wordpress (más que nada porque es gratis e indexa muy bien)
- Sitemap
- Bastantes artículos sobre la burbuja con url´s amigables tipo: burbuja-inmobiliaria-españa, burbuja-en-espana, burbuja-espana, etc
- Perfil G+ y authorship
- Video cutre de presentación llamado "Burbuja inmobiliaria" a ser posible con voz de narrador y poner la transcripción en Youtube.
- Alt en las fotos.
- SEO muy bueno del texto de cada articulo.
- SEO Offpage no haría ni falta.

Eso si, el contenido de ese articulo debe ser chulo y extenso, para poder optimizarlo.
Con eso calculo que el video en primera página en 30 días. Algún artículo con authorship puede que en menos, incluso en una semana.

Si te lo curras y te das de alta en Google News, coges una noticia y la redactas con tus palabras y opiniones por completo puedes llevarte la sorpresa que en algunos resultados te ponga hasta el primero como "Noticias sobre burbuja inmobiliaria"

Un saludo

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 10:01 ----------




Fuego azul dijo:


> Hoijan la pollada del SEM cuando se nota, lleva toda la noche corriendo y no tengo un puto click, solo 26 impresiones



¿Por la noche? ¿Qué esperas? Que sepas que lumis y putas online te las censura Google...después de sacarte la pasta, eso sí.


----------



## Fuego azul (14 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> ¿Por la noche? ¿Qué esperas? Que sepas que lumis y putas online te las censura Google...después de sacarte la pasta, eso sí.



Hoija, he puesto de palabras clave travelos, shemales y que me rompan el culo con dildos, a ver si Dodoria convierte, pero el cabrón todavia no se ha conectado 

Pd: google tiene que corregir ese algoritmo, muchas busquedas son basura, estan domininadas por una url, ya ha corregido por quejas de los usuarios con nuevo algoritmo los que llenan las cabeceras de las web con publicidad y cuesta mucho llegar al contenido, la nueva actualización del algoritmo lo penaliza

la actualización del algoritmo "above-the-fold" relacionado con la cantidad de publicidad que se muestra en la parte superior de las páginas. Se lanzó el pasado 6 de febrero. 

Google mejora el algoritmo en el diseño de página - El Blog para Webmasters de Google


----------



## iPod teca (14 Feb 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Hoija, he puesto de palabras clave travelos, shemales y que me rompan el culo con dildos, a ver si Dodoria convierte, pero el cabrón todavia no se ha conectado



Caso practico:

Campaña VIP Keywords:
- travelos
- shemales

Campaña1:

- romper culo con dildos (y otras con concordancia muy muy amplia...:

Campaña Shemales:
- shemales en zaragoza
- shemales en madrid
- etc...

Después lo paras de 12 de la noche a 11 de la mañana. 
Puedes crear otra campaña para la región del tal Dodoria con un anuncio más acorde con los gustos de tus clientes:

*Travelos y shemales*
¿Deseas que te rompan el culo?
¡Con perros que lamen ojales!

Otro truco que te va a gustar son los títulos dinámicos, para personalizar el título con la búsqueda del usuario y conseguir mejor CTR

https://support.google.com/adwords/answer/2454041?hl=es

Anuncios dinámicos | Semmantica Comunicacion

De este modo si el usuario busca "shemales en zaragoza" y la tenemos como palabra clave, el titulo concuerda:

Título: ¿Buscas {keyword:shemales en zaragoza}?
URL visible: Example Domain
Línea descriptiva 1: Shemales en toda España
Línea descriptiva 2: Guarradas desde 50€


----------



## Fuego azul (14 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Caso practico:
> 
> Campaña VIP Keywords:
> - travelos
> ...



Gracias Ipod teca, cambia las keys del titulo muy bien, a ver si va mejor

Estoy probando publico anglosajon, hostia puta que pasada las pujas, 10 euros en competidas, vaya pastizal vale el click


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Feb 2014)

joe podiais poner otro tipo de ejemplo,me molaba mas el de los bozales para loros 

Luego el que busque por travelos en el google, aparecera burbuja y no le hara mucha gracia al gran jefe


----------



## iPod teca (14 Feb 2014)

Polux dijo:


> joe podiais poner otro tipo de ejemplo,me molaba mas el de los bozales para loros
> 
> Luego el que busque por travelos en el google, aparecera burbuja y no le hara mucha gracia al gran jefe



Eso pensaba mientras lo hacía. Claro, que luego he pensado que para indexar guarradas está ese subforo y Calopez no lo capa así que intuyo que debe dar lo suyo en adsense )


----------



## Fuego azul (14 Feb 2014)

Polux dijo:


> joe podiais poner otro tipo de ejemplo,me molaba mas el de los bozales para loros
> 
> Luego el que busque por travelos en el google, aparecera burbuja y no le hara mucha gracia al gran jefe



Pues Polux, esta el foro lleno de follatravelos, asi que en algun lado aparecen, yo creo que los atrae google, aqui hay de todo tipo parafilias, que tu seas un clásico de misionero y sabadete, no jodas ::


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Feb 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Pues Polux, esta el foro lleno de follatravelos, asi que en algun lado aparecen, yo creo que los atrae google, aqui hay de todo tipo parafilias, que tu seas un clásico de misionero y sabadete, no jodas ::



Coñe uno ya es mayor y la parienta manda  aun asi no me gusta las "mujeres" con suplemento de choped 

Muy interesante todo el hilo la verdad,se aprende mucho, gracias a los que compartis el conocimiento


----------



## Fuego azul (14 Feb 2014)

Polux dijo:


> Coñe uno ya es mayor y la parienta manda  aun asi no me gusta las "mujeres" con suplemento de choped
> 
> Muy interesante todo el hilo la verdad,se aprende mucho, gracias a los que compartis el conocimiento



Es broma Polux, tio, a ver que tal el experimiento en adwords, a mi me han puesto las pilas, espero obtener rentabilidad, he puesto 25 euros, me dan 75 euros, asi son 100 euros, por lo menos tengo que doblar el tema, veremos.

Pd: es cachondeito sano, shur


----------



## murpi (14 Feb 2014)

ivanbg dijo:


> Échale un ojo a traffic travis, pruébalo, y te harás una buena idea
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mejor que lo compruebe a mano. Traffic Travis no es demasiado fiable.


----------



## Fuego azul (14 Feb 2014)

Hoijan, adwords es en tiempo real, no he hecho casi nada SEM y me esta rebotando, no cambian las estadisticas, es por ir pillandole a esta gaita, no me actualiza desde la mañana, vaya mierda, y tengo bastantes palabras claves, la veo en las SERPS pero no se actualiza esta mierda


----------



## kynes (14 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> - Dominio amigable: burbuja-inmobiliaria
> - wordpress (más que nada porque es gratis e indexa muy bien)
> - Sitemap
> - Bastantes artículos sobre la burbuja con url´s amigables tipo: burbuja-inmobiliaria-españa, burbuja-en-espana, burbuja-espana, etc
> ...



Muy interesante todo lo que compartes. En definitiva, Google ahora valora más el contenido de "Calidad" que tener tropecientos backlinks (aunque algo sería contando si son de PR alto).

Por lo que he visto en Viperchill, están haciendo un estudio de distintas estrategias (Social Media, SEO puro y Todo Vale) justo para tratar de determinar hasta que punto es cierto eso. ¿Se puede competir el black hat seo sólo con Contenido potente y Networking? Me parece que no han publicado resultados aún.


----------



## Fuego azul (14 Feb 2014)

kynes dijo:


> Muy interesante todo lo que compartes. En definitiva, Google ahora valora más el contenido de "Calidad" que tener tropecientos backlinks (aunque algo sería contando si son de PR alto).
> 
> Por lo que he visto en Viperchill, están haciendo un estudio de distintas estrategias (Social Media, SEO puro y Todo Vale) justo para tratar de determinar hasta que punto es cierto eso. ¿Se puede competir el black hat seo sólo con Contenido potente y Networking? Me parece que no han publicado resultados aún.



EL contenido vale una mierda si sabes inyectar trafico, pero el contenido da resultados a largo plazo, el black a muy corto y efimeros, es para quemar dominios, tienes que tener clara estrategia de rentabilización brutal, es lo que yo no tengo claro, cuando lo tenga, inyecto trafico a mansalva como sea


----------



## tica (14 Feb 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Hoijan, adwords es en tiempo real, no he hecho casi nada SEM y me esta rebotando, no cambian las estadisticas, es por ir pillandole a esta gaita, no me actualiza desde la mañana, vaya mierda, y tengo bastantes palabras claves, la veo en las SERPS pero no se actualiza esta mierda



Que yo sepa adwords puede sufrir un retraso de un par de horas en mostrar datos. Como lo llevas?


----------



## Fuego azul (14 Feb 2014)

tica dijo:


> Que yo sepa adwords puede sufrir un retraso de un par de horas en mostrar datos. Como lo llevas?



Pues una puta mierda, no se actualiza nada, o no se muestran mis keys o no se yo, los anuncios salen, pero no tengo datos, pone que hay veces que una vez al dia, es la hostia, esto.

Mañana tendre datos, me ha dado tiempo ha configurar cosas, porque vaya cantidad de opciones y ajustes que le puedes meter a la vaina, pero necesitos datos para analizar.

Gracias Tica


----------



## tica (14 Feb 2014)

Si necesitas ayuda dilo, en lo que se pueda ayudamos. Como llevas el seo? Yo ya pasando de planes raros. Contenido y poco mas


----------



## Fuego azul (14 Feb 2014)

tica dijo:


> Si necesitas ayuda dilo, en lo que se pueda ayudamos. Como llevas el seo? Yo ya pasando de planes raros. Contenido y poco mas



Bufff..... he probado ya de todo, hasta un hikimori japones que hace backlinking extremo con joystick, cada dia esta mas jodido posicionar, posicionas, pero menudo curro, metes contenido en mil canales, es tiempo, es lo jodido, por eso ahora tengo algun proyectillo para darle caña en SEM, mientra cuaja el SEO, sino no llegan visitas


----------



## Fuego azul (15 Feb 2014)

Primer dia, gastos y sin conversiones, ha sido poco, pero bueno, algunas keys van para SEO, ya las estaba trabajando pero salen a mas de euro y tienen visitas, pocas webs, pero estan competidas veo en las SERPs, curioso, como pocos resultados tienen mas competencia que la misma key en plural con mas resultados, a veces en el SEO damos palos de ciego

Google tiene jugosos agujeros, lo malo es que ahora posicionar es un cristo, pero en unos meses espero llegar a primera pagina, a meter contenido como gilipollas


Pago el click a 1,25 euros promedio, la hostia, lo que cuesta el puto click


----------



## automono (15 Feb 2014)

una cosa, en una empresa en la que estoy ahora, están pagando el click sobre los 1,2€ para keywords como muebles hostelería.
Creo que se están pasando con el precio, ya que yo en otras campañas de muebles para hogar, con unos 10-15 centimos me iban bien.


----------



## Archimanguina (15 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias a todos,

Yo tengo una campaña en addwords pero los cabrones de google me ponen el anuncio en la parte de abajo del todo de la pagina es decir que no lo ve ni el tato. 

¿como puedo hacer para que me los ponga arriba? 

Estoy pagando 20 ctm por clik


Gracias , un saludo


----------



## locojaen (15 Feb 2014)

Archimandrita dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos,
> 
> Yo tengo una campaña en addwords pero los cabrones de google me ponen el anuncio en la parte de abajo del todo de la pagina es decir que no lo ve ni el tato.
> 
> ...



La posición en la que sales es una subasta donde, como siempre, entran mil factores, pero los principales son:

CPC max que estas dispuesto a pagar
Concordancia de la KeyWord con: 
a. contenido del anuncio.
b. contenido de la página de destino
CTR de la campaña, de la cuenta, antiguedad...
análisis del comportamiento de los clientes una vez han entrado...
...

Resumiendo: si quieres salir por encima de tu competencia en los anuncios:
a. paga más, pone un CPC de 0,60.
B. mejora el contenido del anuncio, la concordancia de la keyword con el anuncio y el contenido de destino.

eso último subrayado es vital.

Un ejemplo:
*Anuncio para vender un BMW.*
*Pujante a) BMW* anuncio con keyword clavada, contenido clavado y contenido de destino perfecto.
Seguramente pagará 0,10€ y estará el primero.

*Pujante b) AUDI* anuncio con keyword discordante, contenido cogido por los pelos, contenido de destino no acorde a keyword.
Seguramente pagará, 1€ por clic y no saldrá el primero, si quiere superar a BMW probablemente tendrá que pujar a 1,50€ el clic.

A esto anterior, añade que siempre tendrás un cojón de pujadores....


----------



## Fuego azul (15 Feb 2014)

locojaen dijo:


> La posición en la que sales es una subasta donde, como siempre, entran mil factores, pero los principales son:
> 
> CPC max que estas dispuesto a pagar
> Concordancia de la KeyWord con:
> ...



Las marcas siempren tiene CPC bajo, he mirado, y pujar por una marca siempre es bajo, porque?

1º Google no te deja usar la marca en el anuncio, si pujar por ella en las key, pero no en el anuncio

2º Sus busquedas de marca las copan ellos, pujan lo que les da la gana, han puesto a google contra la pared, no dejan que se use la marca en el anuncio, si esta permitido pujar por la marca, con sentencia y todo creo.

Asi que vamos jodidos en ese punto.

Por lo que te leo, hay que ajustar las keywords que pujas en las paginas de destino, ¿quieres decir que si metes keys baja precio puja?

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, tengo que bajar ese 1,25 euros como sea, es un pastizal de promedio


----------



## Archimanguina (15 Feb 2014)

locojaen dijo:


> La posición en la que sales es una subasta donde, como siempre, entran mil factores, pero los principales son:
> 
> CPC max que estas dispuesto a pagar
> Concordancia de la KeyWord con:
> ...



Me acabo de buscar, y sin hacer nada, hoy salgo en 1a posicion.

Esto del adwords tiene algo de magia. 


Aprovechando que eres un experto, me gustaria salir solo en busquedas desde alemania y holanda. Es posible? Me abataria el click o lo encareceria?

Muchas gracias


----------



## locojaen (15 Feb 2014)

Archimandrita dijo:


> Me acabo de buscar, y sin hacer nada, hoy salgo en 1a posicion.
> 
> *Esto del adwords tiene algo de magia.*
> 
> Muchas gracias



No, es segmentación, si tu tipo de producto se compra habitualmente de Lunes a - Miercoles, y los fines de semana apenas hay visitas... ¿para que publicitarte el fin de semana?

es cuestión de analítica, lo mismo por la noche, una buena campaña para convertir estará totalmente segmentada para "salir" los rangos horarios, los dias, grupo de personas, idioma y pais... en que más rentable sean.
Muchas de las campañas se configuran para no pujar los fines de semana, porque se producen pocas ventas. Hay menos competencia en la subasta y por tanto más facil estar el primero.


QUOTE=Archimandrita;10987721]

Aprovechando que eres un experto, me gustaria salir solo en busquedas desde alemania y holanda. Es posible? Me abataria el click o lo encareceria?

Muchas gracias[/QUOTE]


Ya me gustaría, pero nada que ver, simplemente llevo gestionando las campañas propias desde 2008, al final a base de hostias y tirar dinero he aprendido...

Para salir sólo desde alemania y Holanda:

Entra en Configuración de la campaña -> Ubicaciones:
incluye Alemania y Holanda.

más abajo en: Opciones de ubicación (avanzadas)
Orientar -> Personas en mi ubicación de segmentación
Excluir -> Personas que se encuentran en mi ubicación excluida, o que buscan o ven páginas sobre ella

Si pj no haces envío a alguna porción de alemania (ejemplo: no envío a Berlin) en la Ubicación: añades como excluida Berlín.

Así tus anuncios sólo apareceran a gente que se encuentre en esos territorios, a excepción de Berlín, que no le aparecerá el anuncio.
Tampoco a gente que aunque estén en Colonia, busquen información sobre Berlín.

Ya, para otro café, súmale la segmentación por idiomas. pj que sólo salga el anuncio en Alemán, Holandés y Inglés.

Esto hace que si un Rumano que vive en Stuttgart, con su navegador en Rumano, hace una búsqueda, aunque tu anuncio coincida en ubicación, no aparezca por el idioma. (tal vez no te interese como cliente, pq si tiene una duda, tú no tienes ni idea de rumano y no le vas a poder atender como es debido).

Todo esto son niveles, porque puedes pensar, coñe me interesa, podría ser una venta. Sí, pero... seguramente antes te interese invertir ese dinero en el resto de supuestos... y cuando ya tengas cubiertos todos los otros supuestos, ataques ese posible nicho....


Por todo lo anterior, se deduce que Adwords es un autentico monstruo de devorar horas y horas de configuración, análisis y optimización.... más aprender las nuevas técnicas y variantes que van introduciendo continuamente... por eso hay muchas agencias que viven de esto... es un trabajo por sí mismo.

---------- Post added 15-feb-2014 at 14:53 ----------

@Fuego Azul

Ejemplo de Campaña (a mi parecer optimizada) inventada, no se si existe

Anuncio:
{KeyWord:Rosas de colores} a domicilio --> Title
Un ramo de rosas en tu color preferido,
a domicilio, en 24h, 35€ la docena.
floresadomicilio.es/rosas-colores

keyWords:
[Rosas rojas]
[Rosas verdes]
[Rosas azules]
[Rosas amarillas]
"Rosas rojas"
"Rosas verdes"
"Rosas azules"
"Rosas amarillas"

la landing ya tu sabe.... bien trabajadita, sencilla: foto enorme, escoges, color, pones tu dirección y un botón a pagar gigante.

Eso hace dinero.


----------



## Fuego azul (15 Feb 2014)

locojaen dijo:


> @Fuego Azul
> 
> Ejemplo de Campaña (a mi parecer optimizada) inventada, no se si existe
> 
> ...



Gracias, shur

Eso tengo hecho mas o menos, Ipod teca puso lo de la key en el titulo, lo puse nada mas comenzar.

Lo jodido es que no baja, me da que disparo a nicho competido, he empezado por ahi.

La landing va trabajadita, es solo para eso, vamos, hasta la url del dominio, no te digo mas.

Creia que metiendo keys en el texto la landing mejoraba el panorama.

Bueno como bien dices, meterle pasta a saco.

Algo bueno es que pago ahora por una key que tiene visitas y lo puedo posicionar en SEO dandole caña, lo malo es que es un dominio joven, asi que 3 ó 6 meses no me los quita nadie.

Le he dado bien ahora en backlinks a parte de contenido que ando metiendo, le creare algun satelite mas, a parte de g+ que le he creado a mi autora, que esta buenisima, hoija, asi tiene de hamijos en g+ la tipa ::


----------



## vividor (15 Feb 2014)

Hoy me he dado cuenta que al poner en google el nombre de mi marca comercial sale de número 1, primer resultado en primera página... Vaya sorpresa!


----------



## automono (15 Feb 2014)

es que salir el primero por el nombre de tu marca comercial, está tirado, porque la marca es tuya.
Lo jodido es salir por el nombre de producto.

ejemplo:
es más facil salir por BMW que por "coche" si eres el propietario de bmw


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Feb 2014)

Como va Fuego¿? como va tu progreso


----------



## Fuego azul (15 Feb 2014)

Polux dijo:


> Como va Fuego¿? como va tu progreso



Pues esto va jodido, shur, hay que meterle horas, por ahora lo dicho, 25 euros mas los 75 del cupon, analizar resultados, con 100 euros.

A bote pronto, lleva poco tiempo:

1º Veo las keys que tienes mas impresiones y convierten mejor, a SEO
2º Si es cierto lo que dicen, tienen que salir 1000 euros, un por diez, pero me da que ni de coña saco eso, hoy el dia que he visto resultado:

*635 impresiones->6 clicks->CTR 0,96%->CPC promedio 1,25 euros->7,50 euros de gasto*

En 100 euros saco->80 clicks

Me dices que coño vendo con esa mierda, o son hiperespecializados y entran un 5%, porque el 10% lo dudo, lo cual no me da mucho margen, vamos, 4 clientes, no mas, en el mejor de los caso 8 clientes, tienen que gastar 125 euros cada uno para llegar a los 1000 euros

JODIDO, shur

Pd: optimizo todo lo que puedo, pero no me corto un puto pelo a la hora pujar, si el click es a 3 pavos, ni lo pienso, quiero poner la maquina a tope y ver que da cada key, sin miedo, 25 pavos no me corto un pelo


----------



## Fuego azul (16 Feb 2014)

Actualizo los datos

Totales:

*1.126 impresiones->12 clicks->CTR 1,07%->CPC promedio 1,20 €euros->14,34 € euros de gasto->posición media 6,6*

Es sabado, asi que no convertirá, pero mido toda la semana, jodido de cojones, hay bajado el CPC, pero el lunes sube fijo

Lo unico bueno, tengo localizada key con mucho trafico, la que mas conversiones, la que mas de toda la lista, y que esta poco competida, solo me sirve para afinar el SEO hacia ese objetivo, de los 12 click totales, 5 son suyos y 358 impresiones, asi que cojonuda la keyword. La pago a un euro, manda cojones, ya se donde voy a posicionar como loco


----------



## automono (16 Feb 2014)

ojo con posicionar una key tan competida, porque otros mejores y con mas antiguedad ya estaran con ello.

Yo soy de la opinion que va mejor encontrar atajos del mismo nicho, y quedarte con menos trafico pero mas interesado en comprar.
Por ejemplo, coche, palabra muy general, millones de visitas pero a chafardear.
Seat ibiza diesel, menos visitas, pero son directamente las que les falta un pelo de coño para comprar.


----------



## locojaen (16 Feb 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Actualizo los datos
> 
> Totales:
> 
> *1.126 impresiones->12 clicks->CTR 1,07%->CPC promedio 1,20 €euros->14,34 € euros de gasto->posición media 6,6*



Como dice @miniempresario, dale otro punto de segmentación,

aunque seas el nuevo de la fiesta (y eso implica que te toque invitar unas rondas) ese bajo CTR, con tanta pasta por click y una posición 6,6 de media, me da que todavia tienes margen para segmentar más las keywords

Una posición media de 6,6 en Adwords es como estar el último de la primera pagina en SEO. 
Las más rentables son 1-3 (pq se situan sobre los primeros resultados SEO) o como mucho las 2 primeras de la columna derecha (eso sería maximo la 4-5).

Un ROI 10 : 1 es querer llegar nuevo al local y trincarse a la madame sin preguntar... 
como la vida misma, págate unas rondas, pasa un tiempo viendo la decoración, las chicas, el ambiente... empieza a flirtear hasta conseguir que te hagan un par de cobras, y con lo aprendido, empiezas a atacar en serio... así lo mismo acabas mojando. :bla::bla: :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Fuego azul (16 Feb 2014)

locojaen dijo:


> Como dice @miniempresario, dale otro punto de segmentación,
> 
> aunque seas el nuevo de la fiesta (y eso implica que te toque invitar unas rondas) ese bajo CTR, con tanta pasta por click y una posición 6,6 de media, me da que todavia tienes margen para segmentar más las keywords
> 
> ...



Si, miniempresario y tu teneis razón, pero es lo que comento, no tengo ni puta idea SEM, voy perdido, se agradecen los consejos.

Lo del ROI de 10 es por lo que han puesto en el hilo, que meten 100 euros y sacan 1000 euros, alguno ha puesto esas cifras, a volumenes altos de gasto y otros a volumenes bajo.

Las key tienen 2, 3 y 4 palabras, me da que es el nicho que ataco, competido.

Es una prueba, son 25 euros a tumba abierta, con el cupon 100 euros, estoy con la maquina forzada, quiero ver como va, las pistas que me esta dando para SEO son impagables, la key que voy a dar tralla en SEO tiene 330.000 resultados, y da de los 12 clicks 5, teniendo mas de 20 keys que muchas de ellas parecen cojonudas pero no dan ni impresiones.

Faltan datos, tiene que correr toda las semana para poder ver.

Google es un hijo de la gran puta, ni me pasa los datos en analytics de las keys que estan usando en adwords, porca miseria, integradito y todo.

Si segmento demasiado me encuento con el problema de volumen bajo de busquedas, es el nicho, pero lo quiero probar porque estoy posicionando una web asociada a la landing

Primo las key comprar, barato, contratar y demás asociadas a la palabra clave


----------



## kudeiro (16 Feb 2014)

hay mucha diferencia entre jugar al "El CTR justo" o al Minecraft?


----------



## davitin (16 Feb 2014)

Fuego azul, entonces tu lo que haces es usar el adwords para averiguar las palabras que la peña usa para buscar productos de tu nicho y luego las usas en seo, es Asi? Interesante.


----------



## loflipo (16 Feb 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Lo del ROI de 10 es por lo que han puesto en el hilo, que meten 100 euros y sacan 1000 euros, alguno ha puesto esas cifras, a volumenes altos de gasto y otros a volumenes bajo.









1. Esto es internet, yo te puedo decir que tengo una campaña con un ROI de 3000, otra cosa es que sea cierto (no lo digo con la intención de dudar de lo que dice el forero per se, sino que muchas veces el valor no está bien calculado).

2. Que alguien saque un ROI determinado de Adwords no implica que el tuyo tenga que ser siquiera parecido, cada negocio tiene sus márgenes, costes, competidores & pujas, etc...

3. El forero que dice que tiene un ROI de 10 ya ha explicado que tiene un producto/nicho peculiar y además los CPC's medios que paga son de risa. Parece un caso muy particular, por los motivos que sean.



Fuego azul dijo:


> Las key tienen 2, 3 y 4 palabras, me da que es el nicho que ataco, competido.
> 
> Es una prueba, son 25 euros a tumba abierta, con el cupon 100 euros, estoy con la maquina forzada, quiero ver como va, las pistas que me esta dando para SEO son impagables, la key que voy a dar tralla en SEO tiene 330.000 resultados, y da de los 12 clicks 5, teniendo mas de 20 keys que muchas de ellas parecen cojonudas pero no dan ni impresiones.



Hombre CPC de 1€ y posición media de 6,6...sí, es competido o está lleno de pazguatos pujando de más. Si tu QS es bajo, lo mismo los puedes reventar por ahi y pagar la mitad saliendo por encima. Nota: llevará mucho curro y test, razón por la cual cobrar 60€/mes por ese trabajo es imposible.



Fuego azul dijo:


> Faltan datos, tiene que correr toda las semana para poder ver.



Siento tener que decirtelo, pero estando tan abajo y disponiendo de tan poco presupuesto no te puedes hacer una idea real de lo que es "ir a saco", sobre todo porque tu parte de muestra es demasiado pequeña y los resultados (para bien o para mal) tendrán mucho desvío. Al menos así lo veo yo.



Fuego azul dijo:


> Google es un hijo de la gran puta, ni me pasa los datos en analytics de las keys que estan usando en adwords, porca miseria, integradito y todo.



Linka [los costes de] adwords con analytics. Google es el mismisimo Satanás, pero les interesa que con adwords tengas info, no así con not_provided :rolleye:



Fuego azul dijo:


> Primo las key comprar, barato, contratar y demás asociadas a la palabra clave



WTF, compitiendo por precio¿? Espero que tengas bien clara tu estrategia a largo plazo...

Por cierto, paginas atrás comentabais sobre el CTR muchas cositas y decir que es muy relativo. Depende de muchisimos factores, pero en general y en mi opinión, si las kws están muy enfocadas al producto/servicio (y estos son conocidos/standard), un CTR mínimo debería rondar el 2% en posiciones medias y más allá del 5% para el top. Sino se hace patente la falta de optimización/low QS. 

Añadir que los titles dinámicos son como las kws en modo amplio, cumplen su cometido si se usan con cabeza.

PD: juraría que este era un post sobre como posicionarse en google en 1 o 2 meses :XX:


----------



## Fuego azul (16 Feb 2014)

davitin dijo:


> Fuego azul, entonces tu lo que haces es usar el adwords para averiguar las palabras que la peña usa para buscar productos de tu nicho y luego las usas en seo, es Asi? Interesante.



No es nuevo, se hace de tiempos inmemoriales, adwords da muchisimas pistas para el SEO, yo cuando empece en SEO recomendaban gastarse 100 pavos en adwords para ver si se eligen bien las keyswords a posicionar, es un buena estrategia, si.



loflipo dijo:


> 1. Esto es internet, yo te puedo decir que tengo una campaña con un ROI de 3000, otra cosa es que sea cierto (no lo digo con la intención de dudar de lo que dice el forero per se, sino que muchas veces el valor no está bien calculado).
> 
> 2. Que alguien saque un ROI determinado de Adwords no implica que el tuyo tenga que ser siquiera parecido, cada negocio tiene sus márgenes, costes, competidores & pujas, etc...
> 
> ...



Tomo nota, muchas gracias.

Barato es una key que va a SEO, necesito usarlo, ya se que competir a precio es una gran cagada, pero el servicio es eso, low cost 

Pd: he mirado los CTR de las keys y los he puesto a cuchillo, alguno a 3 euros de puja maxima, asi subire el puto Quality score y me baja el gasto del CPC, a ver que tal, mañana lunes voy a saco, no gasto el presupuesto diario a ver si bajo costos, la estrategia por lo que me comentas inflar la puja y a tumba abierta


----------



## locojaen (16 Feb 2014)

loflipo dijo:


> PD: juraría que este era un post sobre como posicionarse en google en 1 o 2 meses :XX:




:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

ya ves hacia donde se dirige el SEO..... jajajajajaja


Para tomar una decisión sobre una keyword mínimo deberías tener 1000 impresiones sobre la misma.

Y muy cierto lo del CTR y la posición. Tener un CTR de 3% de base es bueno, pero si tu posición es 1-2, ya no es tan bueno, necesitas más optimización.

Para conocer las keys reales que activan tus anuncios (en concordancia amplia) necesitas tener un buen numero de impresiones y 14 dias de datos.
Con ese periodo, seleccionas las Key (amplia), vas a:"mas información" -> Termino de busqueda: Seleccionada --> y así obtendras un listado de las Keys REales (escritas por los clientes) que han activado esa key amplia tuya.

Sirve para detectar keys de frase y exactas; y sobre todo para descubrir las negativas.

Luego un poco más abajo, siguiendo el mismo proceso, esta la información de subasta, para conocer quienes son tus competidores (con nombre, sí  ) y saber %, cuando aparecen por encima de tí,.... así puedes saber por donde van los derroteros de la competencia y atacarles! ::


----------



## Fuego azul (16 Feb 2014)

Seguire poniendo datos, aprendo mas rápido, esto del SEM tengo que empezar a saber algo, ando perdidisimo para ir a cuchillo


----------



## Archimanguina (16 Feb 2014)

> Resumiendo: si quieres salir por encima de tu competencia en los anuncios:
> a. paga más, pone un CPC de 0,60.
> B. mejora el contenido del anuncio, la concordancia de la keyword con el anuncio y el *contenido de destino*.



Locojaen, una última duda, ¿a que te refieres exactamente con contenido de destino?

PD: Mi campaña tiene un CTR medio de 3,12%, con la mayoria de las palabras clave en 0,00 pero las que si han funcionado tienen un CTR de 10% y de 12%. ¿Voy por buen camino?.

Muchas gracias


----------



## locojaen (16 Feb 2014)

Hola,

Con contenido de destino me refiero a la página en la que aterriza el cliente cuando entra en el anuncio (la landing page)

En el ejemplo de la rosas, la página de destino no tiene que ser ni la home, ni la de flores, ni la de amapolas, para el anuncio de rosas de colores, la página de destino debe ser la de las rosas.

Parece una obviedad, pero hay puñaos de anuncios que llevan a la home de la empresa...

Y sólo los anuncios de branding deben aterrizar en la home


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Feb 2014)

Los cursos estos de google que habeis puesto sobre adwords merecen la pena de asistir? Son gratis? La verdad es que lo estoy pensando en asistir a alguno


----------



## Fuego azul (16 Feb 2014)

Polux dijo:


> Los cursos estos de google que habeis puesto sobre adwords merecen la pena de asistir? Son gratis? La verdad es que lo estoy pensando en asistir a alguno



Polux, sinceramente no, viendo lo que se aporta, navegas un pelo, experimentas y te enteras mas.

Yo ya me estoy enterando la hostia cosas de SEM, me parece que meterse entre pecho y espalda formaciones google, ya estoy mayor.

Mi humilde opinión, igual digo bobadas


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (16 Feb 2014)

Bueno, lo primero agradecer la info que habéis compartido, se aprenden cosas. En mi caso es un programa de software al que le presto poca atención (no vivo de él), pero de vez en cuando pongo anuncio en adwords a ver que pasa. El precio del programa es de 25 €, y las inversiones en adwords son pequeñas 15-20 €. Ayer sábado inicié la campaña con estos datos :

_Impresiones_: 664
_Clics_: 17
_CTR_: 2,56 %
_CPC medio_: 0,16 €
_Posición media_: 2,6

Tengo el CPC máximo predeterminado a 0,20. Algunas keys a 0,25 €. Sé que son pocos datos, iré ampliando según pasen los días. ¡por cierto¡ cero ventas.

La verdad, me ha sorprendido el CTR, no se si al ser fin de semana tiene algo que ver. Tengo palabras clave con CTR del 20 %, aunque tienen pocas impresiones. He observado que las entradas a la web (no vía adwords), se han incrementado, y no sé muy bien cuál es el motivo, no sé si Google hace algo para beneficiarte en SEO, si haces SEM. Una cosa que me mosquea es que tengo una versión del programa gratuita, pero no tiene las descargas esperadas de la gente que se supone hace clic porque le interesa el producto (y encima lo tiene gratis). No sé si hay clics de ociosos, ó ... .Creo que el tema de la landing es importantísimo y posiblemente sea el tema a mejorar.

de entrada : ¿eliminarías key con bajo CTR?, o hay alguna otra cosa que tenga que tener en cuenta.

Saludos¡


----------



## Fuego azul (16 Feb 2014)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Bueno, lo primero agradecer la info que habéis compartido, se aprenden cosas. En mi caso es un programa de software al que le presto poca atención (no vivo de él), pero de vez en cuando pongo anuncio en adwords a ver que pasa. El precio del programa es de 25 €, y las inversiones en adwords son pequeñas 15-20 €. Ayer sábado inicié la campaña con estos datos :
> 
> _Impresiones_: 664
> _Clics_: 17
> ...



Joder, menudo nicho me he metido yo, vaya CPC mas bajo, redios.

Son buenas cifras por lo que van poniendo, mejorables, pero de salida estas mejor que yo.

Gracias por compartir


----------



## Archimanguina (16 Feb 2014)

Yo tb creo que si tienes un anuncio adwords activo, tu pagina web es mucho mas visible, puede que el algoritmo de google sea mucho mas sencillo de lo que la gente piensa.


----------



## Dr Polux (16 Feb 2014)

Bueno dejo aqui un libro para complementar todo

The Definitive Guide to Google AdWords | Wow! eBook


----------



## Fuego azul (16 Feb 2014)

Archimandrita dijo:


> Yo tb creo que si tienes un anuncio adwords activo, tu pagina web es mucho mas visible, puede que el algoritmo de google sea mucho mas sencillo de lo que la gente piensa.



Para mi es un falso mito, leyenda de la red, que el beneficiado es google, el algoritmo de google se la pela si sales en adwords, lo he oido infinidad de veces y he tenido paginas posicionadas sin meter un euro a adwords

Mirar si usais sin daros cuenta la busqueda personalizada, os logueais en la cuenta de adwords y vais al buscador, entonces si no lo configurais bien sale vuestra web primera, pero no por las SERPS sino porque estais en modo personalizado.

Muchos que he realizado trabajos de SEO les ha pasado eso, decirme, oyes salgo en la primera pagina

LOS COJONES

---------- Post added 17-feb-2014 at 00:25 ----------

Actualizo, no mejora no, hoy ha corrido solo pocas horas

*1.512 impresiones->15 clicks->CTR 0,99%->CPC promedio 1,27 € €euros->19,00 € euros de gasto->posición media 6,6*

Tengo demasiadas keywords, tenia que cribar, pero quiero mirar todas, muchas no tienen clicks, solo unas pocas, solo 6 y una tiene un CTR bajisimo, puedo aumentar el CTR quitando esa key, tengo otra con CTR altisimo, pero solo un click, es pronto para meter una poda, se va perfilando un poco el panorama, no me queda mas cojones que dejarlo correr, seria precipitado cortar el flujo de las keys ahora

La key que tiene alto CTR tiene un 11,11% en la posicion 9,2, manda cojones, a 1,76 euros. 9 impresiones un click

La key que tiene un CTR bajo tiene 0,35% en la posicion 6 a 1,45 euros. 282 impresiones un click

La key que mas come tiene un CTR de 1,43% en la posicion 6 a 1,10 € con 6 clicks y 420 impresiones

Las demas estan en un CTR de 3% entre las posiciones 3 y 6, la demas nada de nada

A ver el lunes

Pd: la key con CTR mas alto solo hay 136.000 resultados, por lo menos el SEO se perfila mas claro, donde apuntar con saña, tiene 4 palabras en la busqueda, pero es carisima en adwords, sorprende mucho el SEM, descubre cosas para hacer SEO increibles.

Por los cojones os digo las keys


----------



## iPod teca (17 Feb 2014)

Fuego, te voy a contar el problema de lo que te está pasando.............

TE HAS CONVERTIDO EN CLIENTE!!!! SAL DE ESE CUERPO !!!!

¿No te das cuenta? Estas nervioso, todo es una mierda, esto no es lo que me dijeron, el asesor me dijo que estando ahí *IBA A VENDER*, pensaba que esto era más rápido, me estoy gastando una pasta y no veo resultados, etc...

Tío, aplícate lo que le dices a los clientes para el SEO y relájate.
Mínimo 3 meses para tener muy buenos datos para filtrar. Ese 1,25 es una autentica locura. En 3 meses verás que se convierte en 0.80 € (aún así menudo nicho has cogido tio...)

Calma, tu mismo has puesto que tienes demasiadas frases. Vuelve a revisarlas. Pero espera al menos una semanita para la primera criba. Segmenta por horas. Revisa los anuncios y haz más. Analiza el que te dan más clics que será el más llamativo y efectivo.

Como ves, esto requiere de muchisimas horas de estudio y analítica. Bastante más que el SEO.

Suerte, y calma...


----------



## Fuego azul (17 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Fuego, te voy a contar el problema de lo que te está pasando.............
> 
> TE HAS CONVERTIDO EN CLIENTE!!!! SAL DE ESE CUERPO !!!!
> 
> ...



Gracias, Ipod teca, ando probando, por ahora me arroja datos, que es lo que me importa.

No te preocupes, estoy experimentando, no me focalizo solo en eso, igual es que tengo demasiados frentes abiertos y este lo quiero poner ya en piloto automatico o deshecharlo.

La experiencia esta siendo buena, aprendo.

Se agradecen todos los aportes, sobre todo si estas comenzando, espero le sirva a mas personas, porque como bien dices ES JODIDO atacar un nicho

Pd: me da lo mismo competido que no, me importa pillar la mecanica de esta gaita, hoy disparo a este mañana a otro


----------



## ferrer019 (17 Feb 2014)

Yo estoy como Fuego Azul, me gustaría empezar una campaña de adwords, ya que tengo poco tráfico (es una nueva tienda online, no pongo link, por si se considera spam). 

Mi presupuesto es de unos 150€ al mes, es poquito, pero quiero intentar rentabilizarlo al máximo. De SEO he aprendido un poco, en estas 2/3 semanas que llevamos funcionando (sumado a los meses anteriores). El aspecto técnico es más "amigable" para mi, ya que estudié informática/telecos. Pero veo que me voy a meter en adwords y la pasta va a volar sin obtener resultados. 

He visto este minitutorial en 4 pasos:

Tutorial de Google Adwords
Grupos de anuncios en Adwords
Palabras clave y tipos de concordancia en Adwords
Cómo configurar tus campañas en Adwords correctamente

¿Lo véis bien para empezar?

Mi tienda tiene "pocos" productos, unos 150. ¿Cuántos anuncios sería recomendable crear?


----------



## Fuego azul (17 Feb 2014)

ferrer019 dijo:


> Yo estoy como Fuego Azul, me gustaría empezar una campaña de adwords, ya que tengo poco tráfico (es una nueva tienda online, no pongo link, por si se considera spam).
> 
> Mi presupuesto es de unos 150€ al mes, es poquito, pero quiero intentar rentabilizarlo al máximo. De SEO he aprendido un poco, en estas 2/3 semanas que llevamos funcionando (sumado a los meses anteriores). El aspecto técnico es más "amigable" para mi, ya que estudié informática/telecos. Pero veo que me voy a meter en adwords y la pasta va a volar sin obtener resultados.
> 
> ...



Recomendación en tu caso, landing con oferta, cupon descuento o una gaita, que se den de alta, te dan solo mail y nombre, luego vas enviandoles ofertas.

Si te lo curras, te haces con mails de gente interesada, pides permiso para enviarles las promociones en el formulario de la landing, lo mejor.

Todos los meses envias ofertas de tu tienda, la landing especializada, nada de aprovechar tu sitio, carpetita a parte en el server y creas la landing alli.

Si te haces todos los meses con mails vas bien, puja por palabras poco competidas, consigue muchos clicks, la landing promocionala en todos los sitios que puedas, no pares de coger mails mediante marketing de permiso, cumple la LOPDS


----------



## ferrer019 (17 Feb 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Recomendación en tu caso, landing con oferta, cupon descuento o una gaita, que se den de alta, te dan solo mail y nombre, luego vas enviandoles ofertas.
> 
> Si te lo curras, te haces con mails de gente interesada, pides permiso para enviarles las promociones en el formulario de la landing, lo mejor.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta. Entonces lo recomendable sería hacer una landing con un código descuento y un formulario para apuntarse al newletter (por ejemplo). ¿No debería directamente intentar venderles algo?

Deduzco que en ese caso sólo debería poner un anuncio más genérico de la tienda en general y no de un producto en particular, ¿correcto?


----------



## Fuego azul (17 Feb 2014)

ferrer019 dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta. Entonces lo recomendable sería hacer una landing con un código descuento y un formulario para apuntarse al newletter (por ejemplo). ¿No debería directamente intentar venderles algo?
> 
> Deduzco que en ese caso sólo debería poner un anuncio más genérico de la tienda en general y no de un producto en particular, ¿correcto?



No, no vendas nada, consigue mail, cada mail que consigues lo reutilizas cienes y cienes de veces, es publico segmentado, no tienes que repetir campaña, son tuyos mientras no se den de baja, no los spammes, dales poco a poco ofertas, la tactica es no hacer ventas, fidelizar 


Pon algo irresistible con claro beneficio para que te den el mail


----------



## eTendero (17 Feb 2014)

El tag "somos esclavos de Google felices" es brutal.


----------



## Archimanguina (17 Feb 2014)

Resultados de hoy

118 impresiones 

0 clicks


O mi producto no interesa o lo ponen abajo del todo.

Tengo el anuncio a 0,20 ctms


Me aconsejais subir el precio del click?

Tengo miedo a muchos cliks sin venta alguna.


Mi presupuesto es lonchafinista


Uff que dificil madre!!


----------



## Fuego azul (17 Feb 2014)

Archimandrita dijo:


> Resultados de hoy
> 
> 118 impresiones
> 
> ...



Yo tengo presupuesto lonchafinsta, 25 euros, mas 75 euros de cupon, pero voy a cuchillo, he puesto keys a 3 pavos, a ver que da google.

Revisa las keys y mete mas, hay que ver que funciona, la criba solo la puedes hacer si metes candela, cuando veas que coño tira, entonces optimizado a tope, pero yo ahora voy to loco, cuando llegue a los 100 euros, me calmo ::

Pd: presupuesto diario, 10 euros, no los gasto aun yendo loco, es que sino sales arriba no vale para nada, pierdes dinero, hay que forzar la maquina


----------



## Fuego azul (18 Feb 2014)

Bueno, los totales, forzando la maquina, santa hostia bendita

*1.719 impresiones->22 clicks->CTR 1,28%->CPC promedio 1,40 € €euros->30,75 €euros de gasto->posición media 6,7*

He tenido el host caido varias horas, afortunadamente me he dado cuenta y he parado maquinas, pero vamos, a todo trapo traga como el demonio

Dejo las pujas y bajo presupuesto diario, antes no comia los 10 euros, ahora traga como el demonio, se que se puede pasar en un 20% google, asi que rebajo dos euros para que no se cebe.

Aumenta el CTR y sube el gasto, mas clicks.

Google es una puta del demonio.

Bueno, queda margen hasta los 100 pavos

Pd: he quitado una concordancia amplia que genera muchos clicks pero he mirado las busquedas y sin duda, manda mucha mierda, demasiada, no me interesa en concordancia amplia, come demasiado, primera optimización seria, la he rebajado a concordancia de frase

*497 impresiones->12 clicks->CTR 2,41%-> CPC promedio 1,40 € -> Gasto total 16,81 € -> Posicion media 6,2*

Se ha comido la mitad de lo gastado y no me interesa las key mirando segun me ha comentado locojaen


----------



## davitin (18 Feb 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Bueno, los totales, forzando la maquina, santa hostia bendita
> 
> *1.719 impresiones->22 clicks->CTR 1,28%->CPC promedio 1,40 € €euros->30,75 €euros de gasto->posición media 6,7*
> 
> ...



Pero vendes algo o que? ::


----------



## Fuego azul (18 Feb 2014)

davitin dijo:


> Pero vendes algo o que? ::



Viagra supraplus, pero ya ves, igual es mas de findes ::

Pd: cero conversiones, shur, nada de nada, a ver si con los 100 pavos una hago, asi gano, solo meto 25 euros y me llevo mas, pero no se, no se

Igual algun experto nos explica si se vende, porque parecia que si se vendia, yo cada dia lo veo peor, ahora, me da pistas para el SEO.

Se me ha colado en concordancia amplia un puto moro pidiendo cosas gratis, su puta madre, de Ceuta


----------



## locojaen (18 Feb 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Se me ha colado en concordancia amplia un puto moro pidiendo cosas gratis, su puta madre, de Ceuta




Dependerá de tu estrategia, pero eso se arregla con añadir unas extensiones en las keys negativas de la campaña:

+gratis
+barato
+diy
+segundamano
...

las keys negativas debe ser religión, tan importantes como una buena key segmentada.


----------



## Fuego azul (18 Feb 2014)

locojaen dijo:


> Dependerá de tu estrategia, pero eso se arregla con añadir unas extensiones en las keys negativas de la campaña:
> 
> +gratis
> +barato
> ...



Llegan poquisimo de la landing al money site que luego quiero enviar, me da que me va a ser util para afinar el SEO, como con 100 euros no convierta uno, solo uno, por lo menos, en ese nicho dejo de mandar gente por SEM, no es rentable

Barato si lo quiero de key, implica intención de compra, es low cost lo que ofrezco, la mala malisima es gratis, esa no implica intención de compra 8:


----------



## iPod teca (18 Feb 2014)

Ayer fue un día curioso. Me llama mi distribuidor para cachondearse de que no le hecho pedidos de la web esa de mi hermana que le dije que iba a fundir.
Le comento lo que ya sabéis, lo de no poder hacer facturas y tal.
Me dice que si ese es el problema que ponga sus datos en la tienda y que él me factura. 

Yo encantado. Ahora tengo incluso un local para recoger los productos in situ y ahorrarse los portes (la gente de Madrid).

Tras una breve negociación cambio la parte de info legal y contacto.

Creo mi primera campaña en Adwords. Muy rápida, en 20 minutos la lanzo. Ya había analizado las frases así que tengo una breve idea. Creo sólo dos grupos con diferente URL de destino. En un futuro tendré unos 7 grupos para cada categoría, pero voy a lo fácil.

Campaña: España

Grupo 1:
1 anuncio con titulo fijo y 2 con dinámico

Grupo 2:
1 anuncio con titulo fijo y 2 con dinámico

La activo y me voy al baño. Vuelvo y tengo 2 clicks. Puto Google como te odio y cómo me pones...

Totales:

*10,17 € de gasto
892 impresiones / 37 clics
CTR: 4,15%
Posicion media; 3,4*

Dos compras muy pequeñas. 40 € facturados. Descuento 8 de portes y el IVA. Apenas me queda entre el 15-20% de lo facturado. Así pues 4 euros ganados, 6 perdidos. 
No esta mal para el primer día.

Grupo 1
*5,16 € de gasto
538 impresiones / 19 clics
CTR: 3,53%
Posicion media; 3,7*

Grupo 2
*5,01 € de gasto
316 impresiones / 18 clics
CTR: 5,70%
Posicion media; 2,8*

Hoy he configurado mejor las horas. Lo quito a la hora de comer. Comienzo a las 10 y acaba a las 23.00
Bajo a 7 el gasto diario y ajusto las pujas. Las bajo en casi todas unos céntimos. 
Los anuncios no los toco hasta llevar una semana.

Un saludo


----------



## ferrer019 (18 Feb 2014)

Acabo de activar una pequeña campaña para ir probando, ampliando, reduciendo, añadiendo y eliminando.

¿Cuánto tiempo pasa desde que la activas hasta que aparece en los buscadores? ¿Es automático?


----------



## alcorconita (18 Feb 2014)

Thanks. Siguiendo un par de consejillos lógicos vuestros he conseguido situar un proyecto que tengo a punto de lanzar en el nº 1 de búsqueda de Google. 

Supongo que ahora debería crear una página y enlazarla a esa entrada... ¿ no ?


----------



## iPod teca (18 Feb 2014)

ferrer019 dijo:


> Acabo de activar una pequeña campaña para ir probando, ampliando, reduciendo, añadiendo y eliminando.
> 
> ¿Cuánto tiempo pasa desde que la activas hasta que aparece en los buscadores? ¿Es automático?



Es automático. Intenta evitar buscarte constantemente. Además de ser una pérdida de tiempo desvirtuaras las estadísticas.
Y cómo es lógico, si has puesto 10 eurillos no puedes salir cada vez que alguien te busque puesto que entonces en 30 minutos te podrían fundir esos 10 euros...y queremos estar ahí 12 horas al día ¿no? 

Suerte y nos vas contando.

PD: es de analizar como un post llamado "SEO y posicionamiento" pasa a convertirse en un tutorial en directo de SEM. Dice mucho sobre a dónde se dirige el SEO verdaderamente.

PD2: ¿Alguien abre un hilo llamado [Hilo oficial: Adwords]?

PD3: Calopez, danos un subforo de marketing Online!!!!


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (18 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Es automático. Intenta evitar buscarte constantemente. Además de ser una pérdida de tiempo desvirtuaras las estadísticas.
> Y cómo es lógico, si has puesto 10 eurillos no puedes salir cada vez que alguien te busque puesto que entonces en 30 minutos te podrían fundir esos 10 euros...y queremos estar ahí 12 horas al día ¿no?
> 
> Suerte y nos vas contando.
> ...



si. dice mucho de como tirar el dinero

Yo nunca uso los servicios de empresas que aparecen en adwords y como yo mucha gente. Es sabido que por ejemplo en offshore company formation por ejemplo suelen ser estafadores los que usan adwords


----------



## ferrer019 (18 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Es automático. Intenta evitar buscarte constantemente. Además de ser una pérdida de tiempo desvirtuaras las estadísticas.
> Y cómo es lógico, si has puesto 10 eurillos no puedes salir cada vez que alguien te busque puesto que entonces en 30 minutos te podrían fundir esos 10 euros...y queremos estar ahí 12 horas al día ¿no?
> 
> Suerte y nos vas contando.
> ...



Si, luego he visto que era automático, aunque en algunas palabras clave, me dice que no se está publicando el anuncio y tiene calidad 8/10. Supongo que tendré que subir la puja. 

Tengo una duda, creo que muy básica. Si por ejemplo, creo un grupo de anuncios que se llama "camisetas de futbol" y dentro dos anuncios "Camisetas Madrid" y "Camisetas Barcelona". ¿Como hago para indicar que unas palabras clave dirijan a un anuncio y las otras al otro? 

Si, por ejemplo, tengo sólo 2 palabras clave, "equipación madrid 2014" y "equipacion barcelona 2014", ¿Cómo las dirijo al anuncio que quiero?

Dentro del grupo de anuncios me salen los dos anuncios por separado, pero en las palabras clave solo hay un listado para todos los anuncios del grupo. 

Nota: No vendo camisetas de futbol igual que fuego azul no vende dildos. )


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (18 Feb 2014)

::


ferrer019 dijo:


> Si, luego he visto que era automático, aunque en algunas palabras clave, me dice que no se está publicando el anuncio y tiene calidad 8/10. Supongo que tendré que subir la puja.
> 
> Tengo una duda, creo que muy básica. Si por ejemplo, creo un grupo de anuncios que se llama "camisetas de futbol" y dentro dos anuncios "Camisetas Madrid" y "Camisetas Barcelona". ¿Como hago para indicar que unas palabras clave dirijan a un anuncio y las otras al otro?
> 
> ...


----------



## iPod teca (18 Feb 2014)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> si. dice mucho de como tirar el dinero
> 
> Yo nunca uso los servicios de empresas que aparecen en adwords y como yo mucha gente. Es sabido que por ejemplo en offshore company formation por ejemplo suelen ser estafadores los que usan adwords



Si, y los primeros resultados del SEO son hermanitas de la caridad, esta claro. :ouch:

abogado, he estado dos años en la calle vendiendo SEO/SEM, y por experiencia te digo que el 90% de las personas no distingue si eso es publicidad o algo diferente de la página de Google. 
Te aseguro que los que no dais a los adwords representáis algo menos del 10% de los usuarios de internet (en España).

¿De verdad piensas que según son las serps de Google hoy día da más caché salir al lado de segundamano y milanuncios?

Al que no le funcione el SEM no le funcionará el SEO y viceversa.


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (18 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Si, y los primeros resultados del SEO son hermanitas de la caridad, esta claro. :ouch:
> 
> abogado, he estado dos años en la calle vendiendo SEO/SEM, y por experiencia te digo que el 90% de las personas no distingue si eso es publicidad o algo diferente de la página de Google.
> Te aseguro que los que no dais a los adwords representáis algo menos del 10% de los usuarios de internet (en España).
> ...



yo le doy a la publicidad de google pero cuando los encuentro en webs y si es una web que me está siendo útil. Con adwords si es un nicho competido siempre estará la competencia para joderte con clicks falsos.

Si lo pienso. Y tb pienso que las empresas de Seo de España son basura pura. Revendedores de fiverr.


----------



## iPod teca (18 Feb 2014)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> Con adwords si es un nicho competido siempre estará la competencia para joderte con clicks falsos.



Esto que comenta abogado es extremadamente importante. Es el talón de aquiles de Adwords. Google dice que lo controla pero MIENTE.

Si sois nuevos y no tenéis conversiones relajaros y simplemente sabed que os están haciendo clics fraudulentos. Al principio que sois la novedad van a decir "y este quien carajo es, ya me ha salido otro competidor..."

Y os van a brear.


----------



## Fuego azul (18 Feb 2014)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> fuego azul si vende dildos ....



Lo he dejado, havojado, me he ido a genericos de viagra, los viejos son los de la pasta, les pongo la minga como la manga un abrigo, garantizado 

Lo malo es que de cada diez conversiones tres infartos :ouch: no logro fidelizar los clientes, se me van por el camino ::


----------



## iPod teca (18 Feb 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Lo he dejado, havojado, me he ido a genericos de viagra, los viejos son los de la pasta, les pongo la minga como la manga un abrigo, garantizado
> 
> Lo malo es que de cada diez conversiones tres infartos :ouch: no logro fidelizar los clientes, se me van por el camino ::



No tienes mentalidad empresarial...monta una web de desfibriladores...y haz adwords claro...


----------



## Fuego azul (18 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> No tienes mentalidad empresarial...monta una web de desfibriladores...y haz adwords claro...



He tramitado subvencion del ministerio sanidad, cada viejo que cepillo a viagrazos me perdonan un mes de autonomos, los subvenciona, hoija )

Tienen tablas y todo de conversiones, si es de pension alta te condona el IVA del mes también ::


----------



## eTendero (18 Feb 2014)

Pues servidor de ustedes cada día está más harto de gastar pasta en publicidad.

Mi nicho son principalmente los móviles libres y está superputeado. Además de Adwords, de dudosa eficacia, gastamos un pastón en comparadores (Kelkoo, Twenga, Ciao, Shoppydoo, Shopall...) y a pesar de que controlo las conversiones es un gastazo increíble que se come todo el beneficio (y eso que en móviles somos bastante competitivos).

¿Alguno de vosotros gasta, digo invierte, dinero en esos comparadores?


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (18 Feb 2014)

luego teneis impresionesweb si os apetece tirar dinero aparte de adwords miradlo


----------



## ferrer019 (18 Feb 2014)

Estaba yo tan tranquilo optimizando las campañas de adwords y me llega un pedido, si es que ya no dejan a uno trabajar tranquilo. ::

De momento llevamos 11 días abiertos y hemos tenido 3 pedidos (sin contar los de los amigos y familiares). 

A ver si con la campaña de adwords atraemos tráfico.


----------



## automono (18 Feb 2014)

lo de los comparadores es de traca, yo no pago ni un euro por aparecer en alguno.

todos tienen la misma cantinela, comercial con voz agradable, que tienen 5 millones de visitas únicas...


----------



## Fuego azul (18 Feb 2014)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> luego teneis impresionesweb si os apetece tirar dinero aparte de adwords miradlo



Yo si esto sigue asi voy hacer sesiones de tuppersex en puticlubs, ya de tirar el dinero, por lo menos salir bien exprimidito, no? ::


----------



## eTendero (18 Feb 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Yo si esto sigue asi voy hacer sesiones de tuppersex en puticlubs, ya de tirar el dinero, por lo menos salir bien exprimidito, no? ::



Fecundo la moción.

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 16:39 ----------

Lo único que nos va sosteniendo es la venta a profesionales (aunque también han caído mucho) y lo que sale por Amazon. Pero atonía total en las ventas al público.

¿Dónde ha estado la campaña de San Valentín?

Dándome de baja en comparadores en 3...2...1...


----------



## ferrer019 (18 Feb 2014)

¿Las estadísticas de adwords son automáticas? Me sale todo a 0 y alguna impresión tiene que haber. 

He entrado con 2 ordenadores diferentes y varios navegadores para ver si aparecían mis anuncios y sólo con mis pruebas ya debería haber 10 o 12 impresiones.


----------



## iPod teca (18 Feb 2014)

ferrer019 dijo:


> ¿Las estadísticas de adwords son automáticas? Me sale todo a 0 y alguna impresión tiene que haber.
> 
> He entrado con 2 ordenadores diferentes y varios navegadores para ver si aparecían mis anuncios y sólo con mis pruebas ya debería haber 10 o 12 impresiones.



Mira arriba que por defecto te marca los datos de la semana y no lo pilla.
Pon "Hoy"


----------



## ferrer019 (18 Feb 2014)

Gracias, era eso! De momento tengo 29 impresiones y 2 clics. Ahora toca analizar y optimizar durante 2 semanitas.


----------



## Fuego azul (18 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Mira arriba que por defecto te marca los datos de la semana y no lo pilla.
> Pon "Hoy"



Acabo pagar un click a 3,86 euros ::

Tranqui, son de los 75 euros del cupon.

Joder, que hostiazos en gugel ::

He cribado mucho y este nicho es de SEO, en SEM me dejo las muelas :


----------



## Fuego azul (18 Feb 2014)

panqueque dijo:


> No es listo Google ni nada.
> 
> Con los cupones de AdWords lo que ha hecho es inflaccionar los clicks, porque la gente tiene "pasta gratis" para gastar, haciendo subir el CPC.



No, ataco un nicho competido, panqueque, le he metido grasa a tope, los que estan pujando no tienen cupones porque llevan tiempo, si los tienen y usan muchas cuentas, han pegado una inflada de cojones a los clicks.

Lo cojonudo es que haciendo SEO muchas de esas busquedas no son dificiles, ya tengo la maquina puesta, lo malo es que es dominio joven, pero espero ver resultado en breve, es cachondo ver como va la pelicula en ese nicho

De todas formas me da que no compra ni dios, en ingles esta peor el asunto, mas caro todavia, hay pujas de 13 dolares por click en algunas keys


----------



## davitin (18 Feb 2014)

Una cosa.

Tengo un huevo de correos de peña que me compro...que puedo hacer con ellos? Quiero decir, no puedo mandarles publicidad de mis productos Asi a tuti sin consentimiento expreso verdad? Y que puedo hacer entonces con estos valiosos datos? Les puedo enviar un formulario preguntandoles o el mero hecho de hacerlo ya vulnera el derecho a no recibir esos emails?


----------



## allseeyingeye (18 Feb 2014)

davitin dijo:


> Una cosa.
> 
> Tengo un huevo de correos de peña que me compro...que puedo hacer con ellos? Quiero decir, no puedo mandarles publicidad de mis productos Asi a tuti sin consentimiento expreso verdad? Y que puedo hacer entonces con estos valiosos datos? Les puedo enviar un formulario preguntandoles o el mero hecho de hacerlo ya vulnera el derecho a no recibir esos emails?



Buff, si que veo sector en la consultoria en ecommerce 

No te preocupes, de que llege los modulos de CRM, Email Marketing, Inbound y Permission Marketing, gustosamente te cobrare unos leuros :XX:

Busca mejor, pero por aqui debe ir la linea:

Si has tenido una relacion comercial previa, mas o menos puedes, pero no se aun como se concreta el permiso.
Igual les deberias haber hecho clickar en una algun lado dando conformidad.
Miratelo y lo cuentas.

Como aplicacion, mirate MAILCHIMP
Como afectan la LOPD y la LSSI a tus campañas de Email Marketing | ServiNetwork España

Vale, ya tengo localizado exactamente como se hace

*TE OFREZCO UN MODULO FREEMIUM* 

me de debe ustec un 5% de las ganancias que VAMOS a hacer 
El email marketing y las leyes


----------



## locojaen (18 Feb 2014)

Para comprobar si vuestros anuncios se publican (en que extensión, idioma y lugar) utilizar la herramienta de adwords -> entrais a la campaña -> herramientas -> diagnóstico y vista previa de anuncios

si no estais generando IMPRESIONES 'fake' que google tiene en cuenta en sus estadísticas, para anuncios con 100 impresiones, si buscais 5 veces por navegador, lastrais el CTR demasiado, eso implica peor Qs y sigue la cadena....

utilizando esa herramienta, google no contabiliza esas impresiones!


----------



## Fuego azul (18 Feb 2014)

locojaen dijo:


> Para comprobar si vuestros anuncios se publican (en que extensión, idioma y lugar) utilizar la herramienta de adwords -> entrais a la campaña -> herramientas -> diagnóstico y vista previa de anuncios
> 
> si no estais generando IMPRESIONES 'fake' que google tiene en cuenta en sus estadísticas, para anuncios con 100 impresiones, si buscais 5 veces por navegador, lastrais el CTR demasiado, eso implica peor Qs y sigue la cadena....
> 
> utilizando esa herramienta, google no contabiliza esas impresiones!



Joder, pues yo he sobreimprimido anuncios, cosas de novato.

Muchas gracias, muy buen consejo

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 21:57 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Una cosa.
> 
> Tengo un huevo de correos de peña que me compro...que puedo hacer con ellos? Quiero decir, no puedo mandarles publicidad de mis productos Asi a tuti sin consentimiento expreso verdad? Y que puedo hacer entonces con estos valiosos datos? Les puedo enviar un formulario preguntandoles o el mero hecho de hacerlo ya vulnera el derecho a no recibir esos emails?



Puedes, siempre que tengas un sistema para que se den de baja, no tengo mucha idea, pero ellos te han dado el correo con su consentimiento, no los has buscado por ahi, que alguien te lo explique mejor, pero creo que si, no te pases, una vez cada poco tiempo, una oferta nueva y la opcion de darse de baja en la lista.


----------



## davitin (18 Feb 2014)

Bueno, parece que puedo enviar emails sin consentimiento si ha habido relaciona comercial previa, osea si le he vendido algo, lo que no me queda claro es si esto se aplica a particulares, además hay que aplicar la ley de datos y tal, no es complicado, pero si no eres empresa no se no se....


----------



## allseeyingeye (18 Feb 2014)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno, parece que puedo enviar emails sin consentimiento si ha habido relaciona comercial previa, osea si le he vendido algo, lo que no me queda claro es si esto se aplica a particulares, además hay que aplicar la ley de datos y tal, no es complicado, pero si no eres empresa no se no se....



vesssss como necesitas mi consultoria 8: 

Si, se te aplica la LOPD y LSSI si lo haces para sacar pasta

Si, tienes que haber obtenido un consentimiento previo (no lo he mirado bien) avisandoles de que les vas a freir

Tienes que dar de alta el fichero en AEPD

Pero no sera muy dificil si lo ha hecho la Clara Avila esta :XX:


----------



## iPod teca (19 Feb 2014)

davitin dijo:


> Una cosa.
> 
> Tengo un huevo de correos de peña que me compro...que puedo hacer con ellos? Quiero decir, no puedo mandarles publicidad de mis productos Asi a tuti sin consentimiento expreso verdad? Y que puedo hacer entonces con estos valiosos datos? Les puedo enviar un formulario preguntandoles o el mero hecho de hacerlo ya vulnera el derecho a no recibir esos emails?



Añade a tus Condiciones Generales algo tipo:

Sus datos según la blablabla no serán vendidos a terceros blablabla al realizar una compra en nuestra tienda acepta recibir informaciones periodicas de nuestro newsletter. Para darse de baja de este servicio puede hacerlo desde el mismo newsletter o enviando un mail a info@davitinnomedeslabrasa.es 

Al clicar el Acepto Condiciones ya está hecho. Total nadie se lo lee y tu quedas protegido.
Aunque lo más "legal" es poner un clic para las condiciones u otro de "Quiero recibir ofertas"


----------



## ferrer019 (19 Feb 2014)

Vengo a comunicar que he realizado mi primera venta gracias a los anuncios de adwords. Para llevar menos de 24 horas, creo que está muy bien.

Ha sido posible gracias a vuestros consejos, así que, ¡Gracias! 

Nota: el click me ha costado 0,37€.


----------



## Fuego azul (19 Feb 2014)

ferrer019 dijo:


> Vengo a comunicar que he realizado mi primera venta gracias a los anuncios de adwords. Para llevar menos de 24 horas, creo que está muy bien.
> 
> Ha sido posible gracias a vuestros consejos, así que, ¡Gracias!
> 
> Nota: el click me ha costado 0,37€.



Pues has dado con un nicho que vende, dale caña


----------



## iPod teca (19 Feb 2014)

ferrer019 dijo:


> Vengo a comunicar que he realizado mi primera venta gracias a los anuncios de adwords. Para llevar menos de 24 horas, creo que está muy bien.
> 
> Ha sido posible gracias a vuestros consejos, así que, ¡Gracias!
> 
> Nota: el click me ha costado 0,37€.



Enhorabuena!
¡Pero no queremos el click!. Queremos datos de los dos días de campaña y el beneficio de esa venta (si lo hay)

Yo de momento 15 euros de pérdidas :abajo:


----------



## locojaen (19 Feb 2014)

ferrer019 dijo:


> Vengo a comunicar que he realizado mi primera venta gracias a los anuncios de adwords. Para llevar menos de 24 horas, creo que está muy bien.
> 
> Ha sido posible gracias a vuestros consejos, así que, ¡Gracias!
> 
> Nota: el click me ha costado 0,37€.



Buen nicho! en 2 semanas de apertura y ya tienes varios pedidos... 24h adwords y suena la campana! olé! muy buen trabajo


----------



## Fuego azul (19 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Enhorabuena!
> ¡Pero no queremos el click!. Queremos datos de los dos días de campaña y el beneficio de esa venta (si lo hay)
> 
> Yo de momento 15 euros de pérdidas :abajo:



Yo acabo pagar un click a 3,73 euros, con dos cojones y un palo, a ver si uno me hace bingo, ya voy a tope con el cupon, paga google ::

Voy mod bingo, la pasta que queda con suerte canto linea o con mas suerte bingo )


----------



## ferrer019 (19 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Enhorabuena!
> ¡Pero no queremos el click!. Queremos datos de los dos días de campaña y el beneficio de esa venta (si lo hay)
> 
> Yo de momento 15 euros de pérdidas :abajo:



Datos de ayer+lo que llevamos de día:

clics impr. CTR CPC medio Coste Posición media
8	128	6,25%	0,32 €	2,52 €	1,5

La venta ha sido de 23,50€. No es mucho, pero creo que he ganado una clienta fija. Parecía muy contenta, incluso me ha preguntado por futuras novedades, etc. (Tengo el chat de Zopim en la web)


----------



## Fuego azul (19 Feb 2014)

ferrer019 dijo:


> Datos de ayer+lo que llevamos de día:
> 
> clics impr. CTR CPC medio Coste Posición media
> 8	128	6,25%	0,32 €	2,52 €	1,5
> ...



Joder que cifras, shur, impresionantes, a 0,32 euros el click, todas esas impresiones y esa posición con ese CTR, macho, tienes un filon poco competido, explotalo bien

Las mias son una puta mierda comparado con eso, tendre que buscar ese tipo nichos, con gente interesada y ese CTR, el click baratisimo, 2,52 euros 23,50 euros de venta, si doblas quitando todos los gastos, vas bien, te falta analizar mucho, pero suena a muy buen nicho, haz SEO y SEM a cascoporro


----------



## ferrer019 (19 Feb 2014)

Hombre, aun es muy pronto para poder analizar las estadísticas, cualquier clic lo cambia todo. También he intentado poner palabras clave de las "caras", pero cuando veo que me dice que estoy por debajo del CPC medio y ese CPC es muy alto, borro esa palabra clave y pongo otras más "asequibles". 

Quizás pierdo la oportunidad de traer tráfico de las mejores palabras clave, pero paso de pagar 2 o 3 euros por un mísero clic. Para que venga la competencia a joder...

Lo más curioso es que el anuncio que pensaba que lo iba a petar, es el que tiene menos impresiones y el que puse un poco de relleno, es el que me da más de la mitad de las impresiones y el que me ha traido la venta.


----------



## Fuego azul (19 Feb 2014)

ferrer019 dijo:


> Hombre, aun es muy pronto para poder analizar las estadísticas, cualquier clic lo cambia todo. También he intentado poner palabras clave de las "caras", pero cuando veo que me dice que estoy por debajo del CPC medio y ese CPC es muy alto, borro esa palabra clave y pongo otras más "asequibles".
> 
> Quizás pierdo la oportunidad de traer tráfico de las mejores palabras clave, pero paso de pagar 2 o 3 euros por un mísero clic. Para que venga la competencia a joder...
> 
> Lo más curioso es que el anuncio que pensaba que lo iba a petar, es el que tiene menos impresiones y el que puse un poco de relleno, es el que me da más de la mitad de las impresiones y el que me ha traido la venta.



Pues yo tengo otro click, esta mas barato 1,85 € ::

Bueno, el nicho este lo abandono en SEM, pero gasto el cupon, 75 euros de don google, no vale la pena competir en este nicho, si suena la flauta igual convierte algo, sino he palmado 25 euros


----------



## ferrer019 (20 Feb 2014)

Datos finales de ayer:


----------



## Fuego azul (20 Feb 2014)

ferrer019 dijo:


> Datos finales de ayer:



Muy buenos datos, y tenias miedo de meter dinero en adwords, sin darte cuenta apuntas a un nicho bueno, poco competido, haz SEM mientras se posiciona la web, la combinación de ambos es la clave, que por cierto en unos meses empezarás a tener tu long tail en los resultados, y en un año estas posicionado en esas keys que te convierten


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (20 Feb 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Muy buenos datos, y tenias miedo de meter dinero en adwords, sin darte cuenta apuntas a un nicho bueno, poco competido, haz SEM mientras se posiciona la web, la combinación de ambos es la clave, que por cierto en unos meses empezarás a tener tu long tail en los resultados, y en un año estas posicionado en esas keys que te convierten



un año para posicionarse?
que estres


----------



## Fuego azul (20 Feb 2014)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> un año para posicionarse?
> que estres



Yo en cinco años te consigo un top 10 ::


----------



## iPod teca (20 Feb 2014)

Os traigo unos datos escabrosos.

Hoy he reactivado el plugin Zopim de chat online. Lo tenía desactivado por no poder atender el chat, obviamente. Pero hoy quería hacer un experimento.

Y es que el chat lleva un historial de entradas a la web. Con el Plugin "Plugin Organizer" lo tengo configurado para que sea lo último en descargarse, por lo tanto si entras en la web tarda como 4 segundos hasta que aparece la burbuja de "Chat Online"

¿Y porque os cuento esto? Pues porque he tenido 7 entradas en la web, pero 12 clics en adwords...

Vamos, que se puede decir que la mitad de los clics son fraudulentos ya que el usuario no da tiempo ni a que el Zopim le detecte....hijos de puta...

Esta primera semana me están breando...


----------



## Fuego azul (20 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Os traigo unos datos escabrosos.
> 
> Hoy he reactivado el plugin Zopim de chat online. Lo tenía desactivado por no poder atender el chat, obviamente. Pero hoy quería hacer un experimento.
> 
> ...



Eso es asi, tardan 5 seg en juzgar tu web, muchos solo van a curiosear, es una putada, la tasa rebote puede ser altisima, miralo bien, a mi me ha pasado mucho, controlar esa tasa es crucial, por lo tanto es mejor landing que cargue cagando hostias, aun asi, poniendolo mascado rebotan a cascoporro, tienes que dar algo jugosisimo para que lo busquen, gratis es magico.

Yo creo que adwords es mas para hacer marketing de consentimiento via algo gratis y freilos a spam, porque llevandolos a tu web rebotan los hijo putas


----------



## ferrer019 (21 Feb 2014)

Resumen de los datos de ayer:







Mucho porcentaje de rebote en los clicks de adwords, más del 45%. Ninguna venta.


----------



## Fuego azul (21 Feb 2014)

ferrer019 dijo:


> Resumen de los datos de ayer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No midas el rebote, es un error, si lo hace con analytics mas, porque aunque este dos minutos te lo cuenta como rebote, tienes que modificar el codigo original de analytics para que cuente los que pasan mas de 20 segundos en la web, eso ya no es rebote, tienen interes, medir lectores, te da cifras mas fiables.

Por ejemplo los blog tienen tasa rebote altisima, leen lo que les interesa y se piran, pero es por como mide google, un 45% no es muy alto.

Mira este hilo que cree sobre analytics, te dejo el post sobre rebotes

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-configurarlo-ver-informes-2.html#post8775641



> Hay que modificar el código de analytics, el trackback, realizar una modificación:
> 
> Añade la siguiente línea de código justo debajo de var _gaq = _gaq || [];
> 
> ...


----------



## iPod teca (21 Feb 2014)

Pepinazo ayer!

Factura de 860 euros.
Me quedan 250 limpicos (¡ya podía ser así a diario leches!) 

Lo mejor de todo. 30 minutos de gestión mediante mails con el móvil. Así da gusto. Ni una llamada telefónica ha hecho falta.

Otra cosa es que he probado el servicio de "Solicitar pagos" de Paypal debido a que por razones la forma de pago es 50% adelantado y resto contra entrega. Ningún problema.

Ya han ingresado el 50%. El resto cuando esté listo se envía foto y se espera el resto de pago.
He dado orden imperiosa de que no sale nada del almacén hasta que se verifiquen los pagos, que más de una vez me llevé palos en el pasado por confiado.

Datos de ayer:
6,08 euros / 20 clics / 3,46 % CTR / 3,5 posic. media

Briconsejo de día: Responder al cliente al momento siempre. Aunque sea un "Estimado Pepe, ahora no estoy en a oficina. En cuanto llegue te preparo el presupuesto"

Un saludo


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Pepinazo ayer!
> 
> Factura de 860 euros.
> Me quedan 250 limpicos (¡ya podía ser así a diario leches!)
> ...



Bueno añado que tambien hay que contestar a los clientes, sobre todo si usas redes sociales como FB o lo que sea. Es algo básico

Felicidades por la venta


----------



## Fuego azul (21 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Pepinazo ayer!
> 
> Factura de 860 euros.
> Me quedan 250 limpicos (¡ya podía ser así a diario leches!)
> ...



Joder, tio, que killer, es controlar un poco mas el tema, si das con un buen producto en un buen nicho puedes vender mucho.

Enhorabuena, me alegro


----------



## locojaen (21 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Pepinazo ayer!
> 
> Factura de 860 euros.
> Me quedan 250 limpicos (¡ya podía ser así a diario leches!)
> ...



exacto, y en eso se incluyen horas 'post-comerciales' y fines de semana. Sobretodo si es una tienda online!

Ya se entiende que un domingo a las 16h de la tarde no habrá nadie tras la tienda, pero no cuesta nada enviar una respuesta escueta como esa.
Y si es por un problema/incidencia una llamada! básico.
Sorprendes al cliente, y se queda con una sensación de confianza brutal. Sabe que detrás hay alguien serio y preocupado.

Para que luego vayan diciendo que vender online es tocarse los cojones. La hosteleria es esclava, pero un ecommerce déjate... estas "online" 24x7 para lo bueno y para lo malo.

Anécdota: El pasado verano, viernes a más de las 23h, un cliente (hostelero) que recibio ese dia el material, me envia un correo: "loco" he abierto las cajas y me falta el accesorio para montarlo!, tío que mañana necesito tenerlo montado para la apertura!
Pienso: coño, no me jodas, no me he podido equivocar en eso.. lo medito, joer si lo puse al final de la caja, como un doble fondo!
Mail de respuesta: "Vaya! por favor, revisa que el accesorio no se encuentre en el final de la caja, tras un doble fondo, normalmente lo embalamos así para protegerlo. Si no está, mañana enviamos el accesorio urgente.

30 minutos despues: "loco": putamadre, estaba en la caja al fondo, bien protegido, con el ansia por montar no nos habiamos dado cuenta.

15 dias despues: duplicó el pedido anterior.
Me costó una cena a la jefa, eso sí... ::


----------



## iPod teca (21 Feb 2014)

locojaen dijo:


> Me costó una cena a la jefa, eso sí... ::



Esto parece ser habitual ¿verdad?. Ese "¿se puede saber que haces con el móvil?"

Mis respuestas:

- Pagándote la cena
- Pagando la guardería de los crios
- Pagando los pañales
- etc...

Y ni aun así les vale joder son insaciablemente cansinas...


----------



## Fuego azul (21 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Esto parece ser habitual ¿verdad?. Ese "¿se puede saber que haces con el móvil?"
> 
> Mis respuestas:
> 
> ...



Tranquilo shur, el divorcio te sale mas caro ::


----------



## kudeiro (21 Feb 2014)

al final lo unico que vais a posicionar es este hilo por exceso de contenidos jeje


----------



## davitin (22 Feb 2014)

Bueno que? Como va la "cosa posicionil"::?

Yo no vendo un colin, sera que estamos a finalizar de mes..

Además, me voy de vacaciones y pongo el tema en stand-by.


----------



## Fuego azul (22 Feb 2014)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno que? Como va la "cosa posicionil"::?
> 
> Yo no vendo un colin, sera que estamos a finalizar de mes..
> 
> Además, me voy de vacaciones y pongo el tema en stand-by.



60 pavos 0 conversiones, mi nicho es jodido, pero no creas, vender en SEM es complicado, es meter y meter pasta y dar con las palabras claves y con el producto adecuado, es mejor mercado estadounidense, pero el click es mas caro.

No te extrañe que vaya quemado, shur, el mercado esta hecho una puta mierda

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ch-engine-optimizations-y-tiendas-online.html


----------



## iPod teca (22 Feb 2014)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno que? Como va la "cosa posicionil"::?
> 
> Yo no vendo un colin, sera que estamos a finalizar de mes..
> 
> Además, me voy de vacaciones y pongo el tema en stand-by.



Está rara la cosa si. Esta mañana una compra, al loro, de 1 unidad por 2,65 euros. Y luego paga portes de 9,68. Coñe vete al Decathlon o al Carrefour...:

La tropa está muy loca...


----------



## Fuego azul (22 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Está rara la cosa si. Esta mañana una compra, al loro, de 1 unidad por 2,65 euros. Y luego paga portes de 9,68. Coñe vete al Decathlon o al Carrefour...:
> 
> La tropa está muy loca...



Va, tranqui, la devuelve, te comes los portes de ida y vuelta ::


----------



## iPod teca (22 Feb 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Va, tranqui, la devuelve, te comes los portes de ida y vuelta ::



Ayer cerré un trato con mi distribuidor de Madrid, que será quien gestione todo. Efectivamente cuando le dije que había puesto en la web "Cambio gratuito" casi le da un sincope.

Pero es que no hay nadie en España que lo ofrezca.

Vamos a probar my friend....si hay pérdidas que sean 4 portes y un hosting (y muchas muuuuuchas horas...:´()


----------



## ferrer019 (22 Feb 2014)

¿Es normal que el adwords se pase bastante del presupuesto? Tengo un presupuesto diario asignado de 6€ y hoy ya lleva más de 7€. No he podido mirarlo en todo el día, por compromisos familiares.


----------



## locojaen (22 Feb 2014)

ferrer019 dijo:


> ¿Es normal que el adwords se pase bastante del presupuesto? Tengo un presupuesto diario asignado de 6€ y hoy ya lleva más de 7€. No he podido mirarlo en todo el día, por compromisos familiares.



Aunque estableces un presupuesto diario, Google respeta el mensual.
Es decir, 6€ x día, el presupuesto máximo son 180€ al mes.

Es habitual que en días de pico sobrepase el diario, se compensa con días que no llegas.


----------



## Fuego azul (23 Feb 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Ayer cerré un trato con mi distribuidor de Madrid, que será quien gestione todo. Efectivamente cuando le dije que había puesto en la web "Cambio gratuito" casi le da un sincope.
> 
> Pero es que no hay nadie en España que lo ofrezca.
> 
> Vamos a probar my friend....si hay pérdidas que sean 4 portes y un hosting (y muchas muuuuuchas horas...:´()



Yo te doy mucho animo, hamijo, pero tu ya sabes de que va el rollo, la gente es muy cabrona, le da lo mismo los portes, pide, abre y devuelve, no se porque pero me da que es tipo patron de compra femenino, totalmente impulsivo, son las de las devoluciones mayoritariamente, shur.

Espero equivocarme, y no es machismo, hay muchos estudios sobre patrones de compra, ese me huele femenino.

Ya nos contarás


----------



## jayco (23 Feb 2014)

Por cierto, a los expertos en SEO, ¿Es cierto que los sitios ecommerce (nada de afiliados) tienen un plus respecto a posicionamiento?


----------



## davitin (23 Feb 2014)

Oyes, y no le dais bambú al Google trends y al adwords plannin ese?


----------



## qeko (24 Feb 2014)

Hola, he estado leyendo esta entrada y veo que muchos tenéis tiendas online. Quería hacer simplemente una apreciación ya que se está hablando mucho de SEO Y SEM y parece que es la única vía para conseguir visitas.

Yo particularmente tengo una web (no tienda) con bastantes visitas y posicionada en 1ª lugar (sin SEO) para algunas búsquedas relacionadas con productos. Desde hace tiempo tengo relación con algunas empresas que venden estos productos para enlazarlas desde estas páginas y cobrar por clic. De esta forma los dos ganamos ya que yo les vendo los clics bastante más baratos que Google por lo tanto ellos obtienen beneficios, y a su vez yo gano más que con adsense. El único que no gana es el gran G, pero creo que ya tiene bastante dinero.

Quiero recalcar que no se trata de vender autoridad ya que los enlaces son nofollow, son clics destinados a conseguir visitas/ventas..

Por lo tanto quería simplemente abrir la visión en lo que respecta a este tema. Plantearos la alternativa de buscar tu keyword y ver si alguna de las primeras posiciones es un blog o similar y ofrecerle esta forma de funcionar, por probar no se pierde nada y en mi caso está dando buen resultado tanto para las empresas como para mi.

Un saludo


----------



## davitin (25 Feb 2014)

Coño, fuego azul ya no responde...sera que ya ha pegao el pelotazo::


----------



## Fuego azul (25 Feb 2014)

davitin dijo:


> Coño, fuego azul ya no responde...sera que ya ha pegao el pelotazo::



Sip, 83 leuros 0 conversiones, macho, pelotazo, cuando llegue a los 100 euros paro, que se acaba el cupon

---------- Post added 25-feb-2014 at 08:40 ----------




jayco dijo:


> Por cierto, a los expertos en SEO, ¿Es cierto que los sitios ecommerce (nada de afiliados) tienen un plus respecto a posicionamiento?



Si, o tienes un fichas de producto cojunudisimas o blogueas como loco, el secreto, contenido a mansalva


----------



## ferrer019 (25 Feb 2014)

Yo que venía a cagarme en toda la familia del señor google...

Acabo de recibir un pedido proveniente de adwords de 30€. Yo ya he amortizado el cupón de los 75€ de google y eso que acabo de empezar a utilizarlo.

Llevaba ya 5 días sin recibir pedidos con unos 22 clics al día.


----------



## iPod teca (25 Feb 2014)

ferrer019 dijo:


> Yo que venía a cagarme en toda la familia del señor google...
> 
> Acabo de recibir un pedido proveniente de adwords de 30€. Yo ya he amortizado el cupón de los 75€ de google y eso que acabo de empezar a utilizarlo.
> 
> Llevaba ya 5 días sin recibir pedidos con unos 22 clics al día.



jajaja acostumbrate. La relación amor-odio es constante.

Al final te darás cuenta que no es google el culpable sino los joputas que no compran!!!

Yo el domingo dos pedidos. Me pone berraco eso de pillar el móvil y dar a Menu>reenviar...

Pero de momento con los pedidos online comido por servido. Menos mal que el gordo ese si me deja beneficio.

Es algo que tengo demostrado desde otras empresas en las que he llevado adwords. Y es que los pedidos pequeños te cubren sobradamente el gasto en adwords, pero luego siempre vienen uno o dos gordos que son los que te dejan el beneficio y hace que compense.

La paciencia es una virtud, recuerda.

Sigue así, creo que has empezado muy bien y por lo que comentas te va a funcionar.


----------



## ferrer019 (25 Feb 2014)

Paciencia tengo, pero hay algunos clics que duelen ). Estos son mis datos desde que empecé la campaña hace unos días:







2 conversiones, una de 24€ y otra de 30€ aprox. Ya he empezado a gastar los 75€ de google.


----------



## Fuego azul (25 Feb 2014)

ferrer019 dijo:


> Paciencia tengo, pero hay algunos clics que duelen ). Estos son mis datos desde que empecé la campaña hace unos días:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te quejes, yo llevo 90 pavos cero conversiones, como el nicho que ataco no da he palmado 25 pavos, tampoco es para tanto, a por otro nicho ::


----------



## ferrer019 (25 Feb 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> No te quejes, yo llevo 90 pavos cero conversiones, como el nicho que ataco no da he palmado 25 pavos, tampoco es para tanto, a por otro nicho ::



Pues pasa de los dildos, ese mercado ya está copado ::. 

Llevo varios dias añadiendo palabras clave negativas en mis anuncios para optimizar mejor los clics. Por ejemplo, si vendo camisetas de futbol, pero no tengo la del Betis, pongo "betis" en palabras clave negativas. Así me quito visitas que entran y se van al momento porque no está lo que buscan. 

Supongo que hacer eso es algo básico en SEM, pero hasta que no pasan los días no te vas dando cuenta de estas cosas. 

Tema SEO:

Yo hoy he notado una leve mejoría en las búsquedas orgánicas. Desde que abrimos, teníamos 1 o 2 visitas orgánicas al día, una mierda como una casa. Y hoy ya llevamos 9.


He buscado por mi nombre de marca y ya aparece mi web en primera página. Ayer lo miré y aun salía en la tercera.

Supongo que los robots del señor google nos habrán hecho una visita productiva.

Mi objetivo es llegar a 100 visitas orgánicas diarias para poder empezar a analizar algún dato. Analizar ahora tiene poco sentido.


----------



## ferrer019 (27 Feb 2014)

Hoy he tenido mi tercer pedido de adwords, esta vez uno "gordo": 75€.

Hoy me está pasando una cosa rara, tengo muy pocos clics. Normalmente a estas horas ya llevo mas de 15 y hoy llevo 2 (el del pedido y otro) desde las 11 de la mañana. De impresiones hay 200 justas y no he cambiado nada en la campaña.


----------



## iPod teca (28 Feb 2014)

Ni una venta en toda la semana.
En estas dos semanas entre SEO y SEM 543 visitantes de los cuales 358 llegaron a "Carro", y he tenido 6 ventas.

3 minutos de media en la web. Eso está muy bien. Creo que la web es navegable y sencillo su uso y parece gustar. 

A ver si logro hacer funcionar el plugin viral para que en el carro se pueda efectuar un descuento y consigo finalizar más ventas.

Y también el tema de los portes. Tengo que encontrar bajarlos a la mitad como sea. Estoy convencido que ese es mi talón de Aquiles...

No obstante mi producto se vende a partir de finales de Abril. Esperaré todo este año y si no, pues a otra cosa.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2014 at 10:04 ----------




ferrer019 dijo:


> Tema SEO:
> 
> Yo hoy he notado una leve mejoría en las búsquedas orgánicas. Desde que abrimos, teníamos 1 o 2 visitas orgánicas al día, una mierda como una casa. Y hoy ya llevamos 9.
> 
> ...



Llevo muchos años haciendo SEM y siempre que pongo en un foro la puñetera realidad todos me llaman loco y que "eso no puede ser".

La* puñetera realidad* es que si haces SEM "misteriosamente" sube tu SEO.

Y esto es así, le guste a quién le guste.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Feb 2014)

Yo no me puedo quejar, he hecho algo arriesgado, he tenido que dejar muerto un dominio ya antiguo porque estaba "marcado" por Google y he creado otro, solo apuntar la fanpage de FB (mas de 10K de users),trabajo a cascoporro en google + y comunidades, con blog en blogger,un poco de publi en facebook (5 euros al dia) y un poco de publi en adsense no mas de 200 al mes. Al final a falta del dia de hoy he facturado 1700 euros, creo que no esta mal, veremos cuando empiece a posicionar organicamente.

Tematica: cosmetica femenina

Tb es cierto que he incluido muchas correciones y cambios, por ejemplo bajar precios, quitando elementos o bajando la cantidad de los productos, regalando cursos gratis online, etc.

En fin que no todo ha sido SEO/SEM, sino hay que adaptarse al mercado y adaptarse al bolsillo del cliente, creo que eso tb es importante.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (1 Mar 2014)

Bueno, cuento aquí mis batallitas. No he conseguido hacer ninguna venta con 30 € de Adsense (sé que es poca pasta, pero el producto cuesta 25 €). Ya dije que vendía software, y me mosquea un poco que aparezcan clicks con pocos porcentajes de descarga de una versión gratuita (reducida), del producto. Parece que muchos hacen click sólo por curiosear, pero no muestran verdadero interés. He hecho un par de ventas de otro producto (total 250 €), y las he conseguido con usuarios que me enviaron hace un tiempo correos, y les he avisado de que hay nueva versión y las mejoras que había. Es decir las ventas han sido comunicándome con usuarios que habían mostrado interés anteriormente por el producto, pero no lo habían comprado. Está claro que hacer ventas en internet son cuidar muchos factores, no sólo SEM o SEO. Esto me hace pensar en una charla de Carlos Blanco que vi en un tema de este subforo, en la que comentaba la importancia de tener métricas sobre tu negocio, y una de ellas era ¿cuánto te cuesta cada nuevo cliente?, interesante, en mi caso le respondería que cada nuevo cliente me cuesta un riñón. Eso sí, los clientes están contentos, ..., yo no tanto.


----------



## Fuego azul (2 Mar 2014)

ferrer019 dijo:


> Hoy he tenido mi tercer pedido de adwords, esta vez uno "gordo": 75€.
> 
> Hoy me está pasando una cosa rara, tengo muy pocos clics. Normalmente a estas horas ya llevo mas de 15 y hoy llevo 2 (el del pedido y otro) desde las 11 de la mañana. De impresiones hay 200 justas y no he cambiado nada en la campaña.



Google es trafico de calidad, es lo que pasa, no se necesitan miles de visitas, hay otros sitios que te las dan a centimo, sino clicks de calidad, posiblemente el dia de los 15 te sobran 10 clicks, son basura, no convierten


----------



## ferrer019 (2 Mar 2014)

Pues si, la mitad sobran, porque entran y se van a los 5 segundos o así, es imposible que les de tiempo a ver nada. Lo analizo todo mediante el chat de zopim y la mayoría no pasa de la landing page. Eso sí, me va bien para saber que busca la gente en google para llegar hasta nosotros, ya que las organicas son 100% not provided.

Por cierto, ayer recibimos un pedido de 20€ y hoy otro de 19€ mediante adwords. Los 75€ de regalo de google están dando rendimiento ).


----------



## iPod teca (3 Mar 2014)

ferrer019 dijo:


> Pues si, la mitad sobran, porque entran y se van a los 5 segundos o así, es imposible que les de tiempo a ver nada. Lo analizo todo mediante el chat de zopim y la mayoría no pasa de la landing page.




Esto del 2010-:

Click Forensics presentó un informe en el que aseguraba que *más de la cuarta parte de los clics sobre publicidad online basada en pago por clic (PPC) durante el año pasado eran fraudulentos*. *El porcentaje ascendía a un 28,2%* en el caso de los servicios de proveedores de publicidad en buscadores como Google AdSense y Yahoo Publisher Network.

Google lo niega y defiende que la cantidad de clics no válidos es mucho menor. La compañía señala que las estimaciones de Click Forensics siguen contabilizando como fraudulentos los clics por los que no se cobra a los anunciantes, y que, en consecuencia, no deberían tenerse en cuenta en el cálculo del fraude. Es más, en palabras textuales de la compañía, “las estimaciones de Click Forensics nunca han reflejado las tasas de clics inválidos que nosotros vemos en *Google, y que se mantienen en porcentajes inferiores al 10% del total de clics* cada trimestre desde el lanzamiento de AdWords en 2002″.

Google ha criticado ya anteriormente los estudios de Click Forensics. Hace dos años, el analista de la compañía Shuman Ghosemajumder publicó un largo comentario en su blog privado sobre este asunto. “Hemos realizado un análisis de Click Forensics y otras consultoras especializadas en la investigación del fraude en este ámbito desde agosto de 2006 para comprobar por qué sus números suelen estar tan inflados… Y hemos encontrado serios fallos en sus sistemas de contabilizaciónn de clics”, señalaba entonces. Ghosemajumder también argumentaba que, debido a estos fallos de conteo básicos, Click Forensics estaba, de hecho,”reclasificando de forma continua y consistente a los mejores usuarios del anunciante (aquellos que dedicaban tiempo a navegar por su sitio) como fraudulentos”.

Sin embargo, también existen opiniones en sentido contrario. Frank Watson, de SearchEngineWatch.com, se muestra escéptico respecto a la actitud de Google y afirma que “he estado implicado en el consejo Click Quality Council y conozco a los profesionales de Click Forensics. Tengo que concluir que Google no quiere admitir el problema del fraude en clics”.


----------



## ferrer019 (3 Mar 2014)

¿Alguien sabe como detecta google los clics fraudulentos?


----------



## locojaen (3 Mar 2014)

El meollo de clics fraudulentos viene por adsense, tipicos de foros, portales y comunidades donde la gente clica para apoyar el portal, que en parte se financia de esa publi.

Para google eso es facil, gran cantidad de clics que son repetitivos en el tiempo, desde el mismo portal y con baja calidad, la gente clica, pero rebota en seguida porque creen que ya se ha generado la pasta.
Luego clicks muy habituales desde la misma ip o rango, aún en anuncios de búsqueda, son patrones que repiten la competencia...

Y la madre del cordero del fraude esta en display, donde clickas sin darte ni cuenta, obviamente cierras la ventana antes que cargue siquiera.

siempre se les colará, pero hay muchos que son detectables por patrones de comportamiento.


----------



## iPod teca (3 Mar 2014)

ferrer019 dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe como detecta google los clics fraudulentos?



IP, posición geográfica, repetición del clic en el tiempo, etc.
Cosas sencillamente manipulables con softwares gratuitos.

Yo me hice en 2007 una auto prueba. Creé un blog en blogger, puse adsense y escribí un artículo.
Puse el blog en una par de directorios.
Hice clics cada 4 horas y a mis compañeros de la misma oficina les dije que entrasen desde los directorios.

Saqué 5 euros. Y me los pago, claro.

Saqué dos conclusiones. La primera eliminar de la red de display los adwords. La segunda multiplicar x3 o x4 los datos que te ofrezca Google sobre los clics fraudulentos.

Si quieres analizarlo debes pillar las IP´s y currarte un informe para ver cuantas veces te hacen clic desde una determinada IP.
Y demostrarlo. Entonces contactar con Google para solicitar una devolución.

Porque si piensas que Google va a llamarte para devolverte 20 euros porque haya pillado fraude analizando millones y millones de clics cada segundo vamos listos...


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (4 Mar 2014)

Dubois Evolution dijo:


> Google me ha penalizado y me ha enviado a los avernos (creo que me pasé con el bh), pero lo raro es que sólo lo ha hecho con una sola keyword. Lamadrequeloparió.
> 
> Estoy ahora dejando que las cosas se compongan sin tocar nada, a ver si vuelve todo a la normalidad. De lo contrario... chunga veo la cosa.
> 
> ...



Ya sabes que mi ofrecimiento sigue en pie:rolleye:


----------



## Fuego azul (4 Mar 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> IP, posición geográfica, repetición del clic en el tiempo, etc.
> Cosas sencillamente manipulables con softwares gratuitos.
> 
> Yo me hice en 2007 una auto prueba. Creé un blog en blogger, puse adsense y escribí un artículo.
> ...



Ipod teca, google no paga 5 pavos, shur, minimo 70, se te quedarian colgados
pendientes de pago

Y en adsense si te quitan clicks, es una putada, pero posiblemente algun espabilado le cae bien tu curre y te clicka por hacerte un favor, y no te lo hace, google controla los clicks, no en extremo, pero si los controla, le interesa mucho que sean lo mas legales posibles

---------- Post added 04-mar-2014 at 23:23 ----------




Dubois Evolution dijo:


> Google me ha penalizado y me ha enviado a los avernos (creo que me pasé con el bh), pero lo raro es que sólo lo ha hecho con una sola keyword. Lamadrequeloparió.
> 
> Estoy ahora dejando que las cosas se compongan sin tocar nada, a ver si vuelve todo a la normalidad. De lo contrario... chunga veo la cosa.
> 
> ...



A mi me ha jodido, hace poco hice un curre SEO y no para bailarlo.

Mala estrategia, o vas a long tail y lo llevas claro, currar con palabras clave, funciona mal, lo mejor es meter mucho long tail con claves.

Los enlaces o van a satelites o como los metas al sitio principal te putean con facilidad.

Empieza a currartelo en g+, yo he metido pagina en g+ para petarla a enlaces a una web, no hay otra, la cosa es que ha cujado y le han dado 600 +1 ya a la pagina g+, ahora lo frio a enlaces, van compartiendolos, me multiplica los links y es limpio a los ojos de google, comparten poco todavia, me dan mas +1

Siguiente paso crear 10 videos de contenido original y currados, meterlo en la web con texto, en blogger con diferentes textos y en la pagina g+ versión mini con poco texto y enlace a la web, salen 20 links de calidad minimo

He metido fotos nuevas de fotalia, compradas, 70 fotos, a pinterest, con link a cada post.

Sacaré mas de 100 links en total.

Voy a ir con pies de plomo, te joden a la minima, asi que por lo social, que se comparta, pinee, y demas, a ver si multiplico por 3 los links generados.

Nada de moros en el fiverr


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (4 Mar 2014)

Dubois Evolution dijo:


> Gracias, sabes de verdad que te lo tengo en cuenta y valoro por todo lo compartido. Pero estas cosas requieren esfuerzo y valen pasta ... si veo que la cosa se me antoja chunga después del planning que tengo diseñado, y como confío en tu savoir-faire, te lo diría y compensaría económicamente. Of course.



El on page como lo estas haciendo?


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (4 Mar 2014)

Dubois Evolution dijo:


> Sí, si G+ es lo más he valorado y currado. +1, página y seguidores, pero usé una herramienta que... paquedisirnahmás... no debería haber usado.
> 
> Satélites.. of course, tengo muchos que ya unos se alimentan a otros, y de diferentes temáticas. Uso redes, bien planeadas. También enlaces dofollow de páginas con PA de 5 de la misma temática, nofollow para que compense a ojos de G...
> 
> ...



Tienes el enlace para seomoz por 1€ por 3 meses?


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Mar 2014)

¿que programa fue, por curriosidad ...?


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 Mar 2014)

Seih la vergüensa del Interné. La parte que se lleva la plata que los honraos hinjenierros merecemos.

Ahora fuera coñas y sin saber si alguien lo hizo antes, si tienes un producto que vender, consigue que otros lo vendan también por un porcentaje.

Ya lo generoso que quieran ser, cosa suya.


----------



## Fuego azul (4 Mar 2014)

Polux dijo:


> ¿que programa fue, por curriosidad ...?



Yo creo que era de canal XY del satelite, debe ser la hostia, hoija ::


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 Mar 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Yo creo que era de canal XY del satelite, debe ser la hostia, hoija ::



Acabo de soltar un chorro modelo aspersor de té verde sobre el macbookpro que menos mal que el teclado tiene una membrana transparente.


----------



## Fuego azul (4 Mar 2014)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Acabo de soltar un chorro modelo aspersor de té verde sobre el macbookpro que menos mal que el teclado tiene una membrana transparente.



Si, yo me descojono cuando lo escribo muchas veces, les dan viagra a las web y pasan estas cosas ::


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (5 Mar 2014)

Dubois Evolution dijo:


> No. Por cierto, tú estás en directorios? Yo no, en ninguno. Y no sé si me estoy equivocando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iPod teca (5 Mar 2014)

Lo cuento por última vez...

1000 (mil), repito, mil webs posicionadas en mi empresa:

- Sin links externos más que 4 o 5 directorios importantes
- Sin satélites ni blogs externos ni anillos ni chorradas
- Sin G+
- Sin black hat
- No queremos ni oir ni saber nada del Page Rank
- Blog (si el cliente puede y tiene tiempo de escribir)

Contenido muy muy muy optimizado, buenos titles y descripciones, alt en imágenes (también el nombre del archivo y el titulo con palabra clave), buenas url amigables, negrita, enlaces internos, sitemap, webmaster tools, Places, Dmoz y Yahoo, segundamano, hotfrog, qdq...vamos, lo de siempre...

Os complicáis sobre manera. Sólo con contenido y onpage le dejáis hacer a google y ni dance ni cambios en logaritmos ni pollas. Raro que te afecte algo (que lo hará, pero minimizas el riesgo.)

Con wordpress y el SEO by Yoast puedes optimizar hasta las categorías del blog, de los productos, cada producto, etc.

Sigo opinando que G quiere lo mismo que hace 10 años....contenido y punto.

Un saludo

---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 10:19 ----------




Fuego azul dijo:


> Ipod teca, google no paga 5 pavos, shur, minimo 70, se te quedarian colgados
> pendientes de pago



Me refiero a que *en ese día* me saqué 5 pavos, todos de clics fraudulentos.


----------



## ferrer019 (5 Mar 2014)

Una pregunta muy básica. Me he dado cuenta que en analytics aparecen muchas visitas como "(direct) / (none)" en vez de organicas. He probado a buscar productos de mi web en google (desde varios moviles y PC's que no son el mío) y entrando en los enlaces de búsqueda, analytics me indica que son Direct traffic. ¿No deberían contar como "organics"?

¿A alguien más le pasa?


----------



## ferrer019 (5 Mar 2014)

Dubois Evolution dijo:


> A mí no me ha pasado. Las búsquedas las haces con tu dominio exacto?



No, busco algún producto de los que ya tengo medio posicionados en primera pagina y entro al enlace, pero sin buscar por el nombre de mi dominio.


----------



## Fuego azul (5 Mar 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Lo cuento por última vez...
> 
> 1000 (mil), repito, mil webs posicionadas en mi empresa:
> 
> ...



Yo tengo dos gitanos, primo, pinchando en las SERPs, dicen que con eso subes en gugel, y va bien la cosa, no les dejo fumar porros que me pinchan la competencia, payo ::


----------



## iPod teca (5 Mar 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Yo tengo dos gitanos, primo, pinchando en las SERPs, dicen que con eso subes en gugel, y va bien la cosa, no les dejo fumar porros que me pinchan la competencia, payo ::



jijiji un día de estos escribo un libro sobre historietas visitando clientes para venderles webs y SEO.
Ni te imaginas la de gente que decía eso que comentas y más: 

-"me ha dicho mi cuñado que sabe de esto que si hago clic todo el tiempo me pongo el primero"

- "o sea, que cada clic es un pago...mmm...pues se va a cagar mi competencia mañana mismo me voy a a poner a darle mil clics seguidos..."

- "¿En serio eso son anuncios de pago????

- "me ha dicho mi primo que escriba un texto y ponga 400 veces en negrita la palabra clave..y ya está..."

Discusión con un tio que instala paneles solares:

- O sea, que me cobras 120 al mes y encima no me garantizas ni me firmas nada asegurándome que me vas a poner el primero. Y encima que no voy a ver nada en unos meses como mínimo. ¡Soy unos ladrones...!

- Bien, firmame ahora mismo que este año y los 5 siguientes voy a poder autoabastecerme con tus paneles...

- ¡Pero yo no puedo hacer eso!, depende del clima, del sol, de la limpieza de los paneles, de...

- aha....:abajo:

No os preocupeis no obstante, hoy he leido que el 77% de los jovenes usanos no saben que significa SEO...hay para rato...

El HTML es una enfermedad de transmisión sexual para un 11% de estadounidenses | El blog del Becario


----------



## Fuego azul (5 Mar 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> jijiji un día de estos escribo un libro sobre historietas visitando clientes para venderles webs y SEO.
> Ni te imaginas la de gente que decía eso que comentas y más:
> 
> -"me ha dicho mi cuñado que sabe de esto que si hago clic todo el tiempo me pongo el primero"
> ...



Sip, yo tengo dos empresas pinchando en las SERPS, asi suben, es una de las leyendas miticas, pinchar que subes, mas de uno a desgastado el boton del ratón para subir en gugel, shur

Es lo que funciona en SEO, un tio pinchando tu web dia y noche, alguna empresa hacen relevos para el SEO, payo ::


----------



## automono (5 Mar 2014)

os lo pregunto aqui que dominais el tema de hosting y eso.
Actualmente tengo la tienda en uno compartido en strato, 15 + iva mensual. 
Me propone una pequeña empresa un vps por 30 + iva aparte dominios. 200€ optimizar todo el server ( un par de tiendas y un miniforo), ademas de una hora mensual para resolver problemas tecnicos incluida.

Mis dudas, en strato un vps son 15 € mes aparte dominios, pero ellos no gestionan nada ni preguntes cosas tecnicas.

Pros de esta empresa, ya les he subcontratado algunos pequeños trabajos de programacion, y buen trato.

Los.dominios los dejo en strato o me los llevo??? Cojo el vps de strato??


----------



## near (6 Mar 2014)

Que interesante el post!

Yo siempre había leido que los grandes siempre trabajaban con PPC, el orgánico fluctúa demasiado como para llevar un negocio serio.

Yo me arrepiento de no haber continuado en éste mundillo, empecé cuando era muy fácil, echarle horas al kwt para encontrar algo en condiciones, comprabas un emd + una licencia de scrapeb0x y lo dejé durante un mes rulando en un vps. No hice nada más y había meses que via /\dsense me embolsaba más de 2K€, luego llegó penguin y se jodió la fiesta 

Ahora tengo tienda online y voy a probar a jugar un poco con AdWords, por que la verdad es que cada día nos va un poco peor y necesitamos más cantidad de tráfico para vender.


----------



## ferrer019 (7 Mar 2014)

Buenas! Tengo una duda con adwords. Hace unos días vi una opción para activar o desactivar que se gaste todo el presupuesto del día a saco o que vaya sacando impresiones poco a poco para llegar al final del día con dinero restante. 

He intentado buscarla, pero no doy con la opción. ¿Existe o lo he soñado?


----------



## iPod teca (7 Mar 2014)

ferrer019 dijo:


> Buenas! Tengo una duda con adwords. Hace unos días vi una opción para activar o desactivar que se gaste todo el presupuesto del día a saco o que vaya sacando impresiones poco a poco para llegar al final del día con dinero restante.
> 
> He intentado buscarla, pero no doy con la opción. ¿Existe o lo he soñado?



Si, si que existe.
En campaña>editar donde pone presupuesto hay una opción de Personalizar o dejar a Google que haga.
Por ahí creo que estaba...

Bueno, yo ya he cancelado los adwords por pasta.
Me salvó un trabajo que me pagó los 100 (aunque 75 eran de regalo). 
Pero llevo dos semanas sin nada. 
El panorama es apocalíptico...

Las visitas han caido un porrrón ahora que sólo depende del SEO. Lo que siempre he dicho, el SEM trae muchas más visitas que el SEO.

Saludos


----------



## ferrer019 (7 Mar 2014)

¿Te refieres a esta opción?







Si pulso ahí solo me deja aumentar o reducir el presupuesto diario. 

No se a vosotros, pero la navegabilidad de la página de adwords me parece una puta mierda. Para encontrar algo hay que dar mil vueltas.

Ayer vi esa opción y hoy llevo más de una hora y no doy con ella.

*Edito: Me han ayudado por chat los asalariados del señor google y ya he encontrado la opción.*


----------



## locojaen (7 Mar 2014)

Creo que una estrategia muy acertada de lanzamiento es:
SEM a corto/medio plazo
SEO a largo plazo.

A medida que el SEO empieza a dar sus frutos, reduces SEM o lo encaminas a branding o a joder a la competencia si te sobra la pasta.


----------



## Fuego azul (7 Mar 2014)

miniempresario dijo:


> os lo pregunto aqui que dominais el tema de hosting y eso.
> Actualmente tengo la tienda en uno compartido en strato, 15 + iva mensual.
> Me propone una pequeña empresa un vps por 30 + iva aparte dominios. 200€ optimizar todo el server ( un par de tiendas y un miniforo), ademas de una hora mensual para resolver problemas tecnicos incluida.
> 
> ...



Los dominios siempre a parte, shur, jamas una empresa puede controlar todo.

Optimizarte el server es una pasada, mas una hora curre al mes.

EN host aqui yo trabajo con unos buenos, para satelites, web pequeñas, etc... en EEUU tienes muchos baratos, pero tirados de precio.

Para proyectos aqui serios, prefiero esa empresa, si quieres te la digo por privado, no hago publi en floros a nadie, menos sin comisión


----------



## automono (7 Mar 2014)

Fuego, pero no se si es caro o no. Me optimizan tanto el server como la tienda online y foro en el traslado, y una hora al mes, tanto sea para el server como programacion y errores de prestashop.


----------



## iPod teca (7 Mar 2014)

locojaen dijo:


> Creo que una estrategia muy acertada de lanzamiento es:
> SEM a corto/medio plazo
> SEO a largo plazo.
> 
> A medida que el SEO empieza a dar sus frutos, reduces SEM o lo encaminas a branding o a joder a la competencia si te sobra la pasta.



Eso es locojaen.
Yo en "serigrafia textil" empecé por 500-600 euros al mes. Tras un buen tiempo pagaba 120 con los mismos resultados.


----------



## ferrer019 (11 Mar 2014)

¿Una vez finalizado el cupón de 75€ de google, puedes crear una cuenta nueva para obtener otro cupón? ¿O google lo detecta?


----------



## near (11 Mar 2014)

ferrer019 dijo:


> ¿Una vez finalizado el cupón de 75€ de google, puedes crear una cuenta nueva para obtener otro cupón? ¿O google lo detecta?




Si la URL o el dominio de destino es el mismo pues se darán cuenta.


----------



## automono (11 Mar 2014)

yo no haría trampas ni tonterías con tu negocio web por ahorrarte 100 o 200€.

google es muy cabrón para estas cosas, y mientras tengamos este monopolio nos toca jodernos.


----------



## locojaen (11 Mar 2014)

un poco de offtopic, pero aquí os tengo fichados y vuestra opinion me podrá ayudar.

Voy a montar un wordpress sencillo para un familiar fotógrafo. Usaré el theme premium jphotolio que tiene todo lo que necesito de base.

Con vuestra experiencia, algún plugin wordpress "must have"?
pj para SEO creo que yoast es bueno.
alguno más que no deba olvidar?

La web sera contenido textual para seo y galerias para mostrar portfolio.


----------



## ferrer019 (11 Mar 2014)

Después de acabar con el cupón de google, estos han sido mis datos de adwords (invertí 30€):







En total 7 pedidos y 231€ facturados (un carrito medio de 33€).


----------



## Fuego azul (11 Mar 2014)

locojaen dijo:


> un poco de offtopic, pero aquí os tengo fichados y vuestra opinion me podrá ayudar.
> 
> Voy a montar un wordpress sencillo para un familiar fotógrafo. Usaré el theme premium jphotolio que tiene todo lo que necesito de base.
> 
> ...



WP Optimize
Better WP Security
Lazy Load
Hyper Cache o Super cache
Formulario de Contacto 7
Hupso Share Buttons for Twitter, Facebook & Google+
Cookie Ley Española

De básicos ademas de el de SEO


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Mar 2014)

Disculpar mi ignorancia, pero se puede ajustar que los anuncios de adwords se visualicen en una franja horaria¿¿?? yo creo que si, pero no encuentro la opcion para hacerlo


----------



## locojaen (13 Mar 2014)

Si,

Entras en la Campaña -> Configuración -> bajas al final, configuración avanzada -> Programación: fecha de inicio, fecha de finalización, programación de anuncios

en la programación de anuncios te llevará a otra pantalla donde puedes poner pujas según franja, dia...


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (13 Mar 2014)

ferrer019 dijo:


> Después de acabar con el cupón de google, estos han sido mis datos de adwords (invertí 30€):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y cuanto te cuesta a ti cada carrito?



locojaen dijo:


> un poco de offtopic, pero aquí os tengo fichados y vuestra opinion me podrá ayudar.
> 
> Voy a montar un wordpress sencillo para un familiar fotógrafo. Usaré el theme premium jphotolio que tiene todo lo que necesito de base.
> 
> ...



Yo uso el yoast. Es un buen plugin. Aunque si tienes varios blogs diversifica plugins


----------



## locojaen (13 Mar 2014)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> y cuanto te cuesta a ti cada carrito?
> 
> Yo uso el yoast. Es un buen plugin. Aunque si tienes varios blogs diversifica plugins



Sí, lo he estado trasteando un poco y fetén... muy sorprendido con lo completos que son los módulos que comentó Fuego.

Na, si no tengo blogs (tendría varios temas que contar, pero lo que no tengo es tiempo) esta web es cabezoneria mia, por ponerle una "galería reshulona" donde mostrar el portfolio y modernizar el HTML estático que tiene ahora.

wordpress + jphotolio + yoast (seo) + WP Optimize + Better WP Security, muy poca cosa más, un poco de cariño en el contenido y listo.
posicionar el negocio en el podium para los tres pueblos de alrededor.


----------



## Fuego azul (13 Mar 2014)

locojaen dijo:


> Sí, lo he estado trasteando un poco y fetén... muy sorprendido con lo completos que son los módulos que comentó Fuego.
> 
> Na, si no tengo blogs (tendría varios temas que contar, pero lo que no tengo es tiempo) esta web es cabezoneria mia, por ponerle una "galería reshulona" donde mostrar el portfolio y modernizar el HTML estático que tiene ahora.
> 
> ...



Sino tienes optimizado el server metele plugin de cacheo, los dos que te puse estan bien, completo es https://wordpress.org/plugins/w3-total-cache/ a mi no me mola, tengo el server optimizado.

Te comprime el HTML, CSS y javascript con gzip, ademas de minify de javascript y CSS, pero a mi no me rula bien, es dificil de configurar y puede dar conflicto con plugins y temas

Si lo quieres poner a dos ruedas metele gratuitamente un CDN, cloud fare gratuito, vuela, shur

Ya nos contaras, el WP Optimize programalo para que limpie semanalmente la base datos, se nota y mucho.

Es una web modesta, pero con eso te va muy fina, muy pro el trabajo


----------



## ferrer019 (13 Mar 2014)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> y cuanto te cuesta a ti cada carrito?



¿Te refieres a cuanto me cuesta conseguir ese cliente o cuanto me cuesta comprar el producto que le vendo al cliente?


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (13 Mar 2014)

ferrer019 dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a cuanto me cuesta conseguir ese cliente o cuanto me cuesta comprar el producto que le vendo al cliente?



cuanto te cuesta comprar el producto y enviarlo. Cuanto te cuesta el cliente pues es lo que pagaste por adwords en este caso no?


----------



## ferrer019 (14 Mar 2014)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> cuanto te cuesta comprar el producto y enviarlo. Cuanto te cuesta el cliente pues es lo que pagaste por adwords en este caso no?



Pues según el tipo producto. El margen va de un 30% a un 60%. Lo normal es de un 45-50%. El envío son 4,5€ que paga el cliente.


----------



## Fuego azul (14 Mar 2014)

ferrer019 dijo:


> Pues según el tipo producto. El margen va de un 30% a un 60%. Lo normal es de un 45-50%. El envío son 4,5€ que paga el cliente.



Poco margen, shur, sinceramente, hay que doblar margenes, escaso


----------



## iPod teca (14 Mar 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Poco margen, shur, sinceramente, hay que doblar margenes, escaso



Eso de doblar margen murió hace años my friend...y un 45% que dice el forero ya es un milagro.


----------



## ferrer019 (14 Mar 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Eso de doblar margen murió hace años my friend...y un 45% que dice el forero ya es un milagro.



Supongo que será un poco en coña ). Los que no se como sobreviven son los que venden informática con un margen del 8 al 10%.


----------



## Fuego azul (14 Mar 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Eso de doblar margen murió hace años my friend...y un 45% que dice el forero ya es un milagro.



Que trabaje Rita con esos margenes, falta branding, falta pricing, faltan cosas, es escaso, menos del 100% es poco, el beneficio neto es el 10%, para conseguirlo con ese margen hay que vender toneladas de productos.

Ir a ser competitivo en precio es la ruina.

Miraros el Kothler, creo que se escribe asi, de los 90, ya lo decia este guru del marketing, estudio mercado, diferenciación del producto y ver si es viable, con precios donde se vea cual es el umbral de rentabilidad, si para mantenerme necesito vender 100 ó 1000 productos y capacidad de absorción por parte del mercado.

Asi igual se sobrevive, sino mejor vender bragas en mercadillos.

Soy pelo radical, pero hasta los juevos de trabajar y he trabajado con mierda margenes en el pasado, es poco, por mucho que diga el distribuidor o la casa que es lo que hay, sobran productos, es la realidad, o dan buenos margenes o se lo comen todo en la inversión a realizar para comercializarlos, no compensa, mas horas que un reloj para poco beneficio.


----------



## moisty70 (17 Mar 2014)

Buenas, bastante offtopìc pero contando con vuestra experiencia me salto la norma.

Me están acribillando a nuevas cuentas hechas con bots, antes de llegar al captcha, ¿que puedo hacer?


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (17 Mar 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> Buenas, bastante offtopìc pero contando con vuestra experiencia me salto la norma.
> 
> Me están acribillando a nuevas cuentas hechas con bots, antes de llegar al captcha, ¿que puedo hacer?



yo lo de aceptar comentarios lo tengo manual


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Mar 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> Buenas, bastante offtopìc pero contando con vuestra experiencia me salto la norma.
> 
> Me están acribillando a nuevas cuentas hechas con bots, antes de llegar al captcha, ¿que puedo hacer?



si es WP, akismet funciona muy bien, tb aceptar los comentarios de forma manual como comenta el abogado


----------



## Fuego azul (17 Mar 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> Buenas, bastante offtopìc pero contando con vuestra experiencia me salto la norma.
> 
> Me están acribillando a nuevas cuentas hechas con bots, antes de llegar al captcha, ¿que puedo hacer?



Si usas wordpress yo tuve un problema parecido en una web, una cosa espantosa, busque este plugin

WP-SpamFree

WP-SpamFree WordPress Spam Plugin - Powerful Anti-Spam Protection!

Mano santo, ni uno mas, los elimina de raiz



> Features
> 
> Virtually eliminates automated comment spam from bots. It works like a firewall to ensure that your commenters are in fact, human.
> A counter on your dashboard to keep track of all the spam it’s blocking. The numbers will show how effective this plugin is.
> ...


----------



## moisty70 (18 Mar 2014)

Gracias por las respuestas, no es WP, es un website que permite apuestas gratuitas, porras y tal, y el problema no son comentarios, son nuevas altas en la web. 
Llevo unos días estudiando como lo hacen y no consigo encontrar como lo hacen ni caparlos, solo identificarlos una vez están creadas las cuentas.

He metido una variable en sesión al cargar el formulario con el time unix y luego al procesar el formulario veo la diferencia entre el time de ahora y el de sesión, si es poca diferencia (menos de 10 segundos) FUERA y si el time de sesion no viene FUERA. Es lo mejor que he visto por ahí.

Hoy no han venido bots por ahora, espero que funcione.


----------



## Fuego azul (18 Mar 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas, no es WP, es un website que permite apuestas gratuitas, porras y tal, y el problema no son comentarios, son nuevas altas en la web.
> Llevo unos días estudiando como lo hacen y no consigo encontrar como lo hacen ni caparlos, solo identificarlos una vez están creadas las cuentas.
> 
> He metido una variable en sesión al cargar el formulario con el time unix y luego al procesar el formulario veo la diferencia entre el time de ahora y el de sesión, si es poca diferencia (menos de 10 segundos) FUERA y si el time de sesion no viene FUERA. Es lo mejor que he visto por ahí.
> ...



Bufff, yo tenia un drupal que he quitado, era horrible, se registraban bots a mansalva, estaba en desarrollo en una carpeta, por eso no me molestaba mucho, pero borraba cada poco tiempo 100 bots y eso que no estaba posicionado.

Mira IP, seguramente podrás establecer rangos para banear


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Mar 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas, no es WP, es un website que permite apuestas gratuitas, porras y tal, y el problema no son comentarios, son nuevas altas en la web.
> Llevo unos días estudiando como lo hacen y no consigo encontrar como lo hacen ni caparlos, solo identificarlos una vez están creadas las cuentas.
> 
> He metido una variable en sesión al cargar el formulario con el time unix y luego al procesar el formulario veo la diferencia entre el time de ahora y el de sesión, si es poca diferencia (menos de 10 segundos) FUERA y si el time de sesion no viene FUERA. Es lo mejor que he visto por ahí.
> ...



en vez de meter el tipico catpcha, mete una pregunta. Te creas un array con todas las preguntas y las respuestas, las tipicas:

de que color es el caballo blanco de santiago
de que color es la lechuga


etc

Y los que pasen miras IP y con una regla les impides entrar y vas hacienod tu filtro

Akismet tiene api de desarrollo tb por si quieres integrralo con tu web: Development - API documentation - Akismet


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (18 Mar 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas, no es WP, es un website que permite apuestas gratuitas, porras y tal, y el problema no son comentarios, son nuevas altas en la web.
> Llevo unos días estudiando como lo hacen y no consigo encontrar como lo hacen ni caparlos, solo identificarlos una vez están creadas las cuentas.
> 
> He metido una variable en sesión al cargar el formulario con el time unix y luego al procesar el formulario veo la diferencia entre el time de ahora y el de sesión, si es poca diferencia (menos de 10 segundos) FUERA y si el time de sesion no viene FUERA. Es lo mejor que he visto por ahí.
> ...




pon un captcha para registrarse de esos de juntar piezas o de preguntas


----------



## hasesan_borrado (18 Mar 2014)

Buenas noches gente! 

Tengo una duda con este tema del SEO. Cuando le pagas a alguien por esto, ¿qué tareas se supone que debe hacer? 

me explico... tengo una amiga que le paga a un chico por posicionarle su web, pero ella hace todo el contenido, piensa sobre qué escribir, escribe los artículos (cosas de bastante calidad, con citas bibliográficas, vamos... se lo curra un montón), busca las fotos, gestiona ella misma sus redes sociales, etc... 

Yo honestamente no entiendo qué es lo que hace el chico por detrás que justifique lo que ella le paga, porque según tengo entendido, lo que hace mi amiga es más que suficiente para que la web se posicione, pero debo admitir que soy una completa ignorante en el tema y por eso pregunto, porque veo que por acá controlan más del tema...


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (18 Mar 2014)

hasesan dijo:


> Buenas noches gente!
> 
> Tengo una duda con este tema del SEO. Cuando le pagas a alguien por esto, ¿qué tareas se supone que debe hacer?
> 
> ...



el seo d tu amiga contratará un gig o 2 de fiverr y le cobrará 50 euros al mes a tu amiga ::


----------



## hasesan_borrado (18 Mar 2014)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> el seo d tu amiga contratará un gig o 2 de fiverr y le cobrará 50 euros al mes a tu amiga ::



Doy más detalles. le cobra 400€ por 2 webs. 
Una está posicionada desde hace tiempo ya en una frase clave que es vital para el negocio de mi amiga. 

La otra web que es nueva, está desde diciembre posicionando. En una de las frases claves sale en 2da página de google. 

Mi nueva pregunta es... tomando en cuenta lo que le paga mi amiga, está bien que tarde desde diciembre para llegar a 2da página? 

Además de gestionar el SEO el chico hizo el "diseño" de las webs y le gestiona el dominio/hosting/etc... las webs son wordpress sin tocarle mucha cosa. pero van como el culo a veces: lentas en cargar... Yo tengo el presentimiento de que el chico es muy listo y mi amiga muy pardilla pero no quiero decir nada porque ignoro como va el tema.


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (18 Mar 2014)

hasesan dijo:


> Doy más detalles. le cobra 400€ por 2 webs.
> Una está posicionada desde hace tiempo ya en una frase clave que es vital para el negocio de mi amiga.
> 
> La otra web que es nueva, está desde diciembre posicionando. En una de las frases claves sale en 2da página de google.
> ...



si quieres por mp me dices, miro como es la competencia y te digo si le tima.

joder desde diciembre y solo en la segunda pagina? eso es una puta mierda a no ser que sea un nicho de los mas jodidos


----------



## hasesan_borrado (18 Mar 2014)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> si quieres por mp me dices, miro como es la competencia y te digo si le tima.
> 
> joder desde diciembre y solo en la segunda pagina? eso es una puta mierda a no ser que sea un nicho de los mas jodidos



te mando MP


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Mar 2014)

hasesan dijo:


> Doy más detalles. le cobra 400€ por 2 webs.
> Una está posicionada desde hace tiempo ya en una frase clave que es vital para el negocio de mi amiga.
> 
> La otra web que es nueva, está desde diciembre posicionando. En una de las frases claves sale en 2da página de google.
> ...



Se posicionan acorde la competencia del nicho, es decir posicionar un sector como el de seguros es complicadisimo, posicionar sobre patucos para gatos, posiblemente mucho menos


----------



## Fuego azul (18 Mar 2014)

hasesan dijo:


> Doy más detalles. le cobra 400€ por 2 webs.
> Una está posicionada desde hace tiempo ya en una frase clave que es vital para el negocio de mi amiga.
> 
> La otra web que es nueva, está desde diciembre posicionando. En una de las frases claves sale en 2da página de google.
> ...



Corre el riesgo que sea un chapuzas, le joda todo el curro que se esta pegando, como el listo de el spammee desde fiverr porque le meta prisa, la ha cagado.

Lo de la frase clave genial ) posicionando como todo el mundo, mi sector es esta frase, LOL, cuantas mas combinaciones mejor.

Haga caso al havojado es buen SEO


----------



## automono (18 Mar 2014)

quien te diga que te posiciona en X tiempo, directamente es un cantamañanas, no hay formula mágica, es ir probando y trabajando de forma constante tocando muchos hilos simultaneos.

Además, posicionar no es todo, sino que también es importante llegar al objetivo, vamos, prefiero 3 visitas y que me compren 2 que no 50 visitas y compren 1 (ejemplo exagerado).

Hay sectores, que te puedes tirar un par de años para posicionar en 1ª página perfectamente, por una competencia feroz capaz de gastas simplemente en adwords, 8-10€ por click, imaginate el presupuesto que tendrán en orgánico


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (18 Mar 2014)

miniempresario dijo:


> quien te diga que te posiciona en X tiempo, directamente es un cantamañanas, no hay formula mágica, es ir probando y trabajando de forma constante tocando muchos hilos simultaneos.
> 
> Además, posicionar no es todo, sino que también es importante llegar al objetivo, vamos, prefiero 3 visitas y que me compren 2 que no 50 visitas y compren 1 (ejemplo exagerado).
> 
> Hay sectores, que te puedes tirar un par de años para posicionar en 1ª página perfectamente, por una competencia feroz capaz de gastas simplemente en adwords, 8-10€ por click, imaginate el presupuesto que tendrán en orgánico



Se puede estimar con bastante precisión lo que tardas en estar en la primera página


----------



## automono (19 Mar 2014)

señor abogado, aunque le tengo gran respeto por sus demostrados conocimientos, en esta ultima afirmación mantengo mis dudas, ya que no es previsible controlar ni a google ni el trabajo que realiza directamente la competencia.


----------



## Fuego azul (19 Mar 2014)

miniempresario dijo:


> quien te diga que te posiciona en X tiempo, directamente es un cantamañanas, no hay formula mágica, es ir probando y trabajando de forma constante tocando muchos hilos simultaneos.
> 
> Además, posicionar no es todo, sino que también es importante llegar al objetivo, vamos, prefiero 3 visitas y que me compren 2 que no 50 visitas y compren 1 (ejemplo exagerado).
> 
> Hay sectores, que te puedes tirar un par de años para posicionar en 1ª página perfectamente, por una competencia feroz capaz de gastas simplemente en adwords, 8-10€ por click, imaginate el presupuesto que tendrán en orgánico



Hace poco hable con uno que lleva una web industrial, de cosas caras, claro, es el que le lleva el SEO y adwords, tiene 300 visitas mensuales, trafico especializadisimo, todos los meses hace una venta de material carisimo, el ROI que obtiene es altisimo, cobra bien sus servicios.

Buscar trafico altamente especializado es jodidisimo, no toneladas de mirones, eso es lo dificil, este no quiere 100k visitas y que 1000 den la coña, este va a matar, osease, hacer ventas.

Eso me comento


----------



## automono (20 Mar 2014)

es que en un nicho muy especializado como tuercas octogonales en titanio endurecido con recubrimiento en oro, pues no es muy dificil estar entre los primeros, pero estar en el top ten en sectores como seguros, vuelos, hoteles, porno.... además de un huevo de trabajo requiere una suerte que no veas


----------



## Fuego azul (20 Mar 2014)

miniempresario dijo:


> es que en un nicho muy especializado como tuercas octogonales en titanio endurecido con recubrimiento en oro, pues no es muy dificil estar entre los primeros, pero estar en el top ten en sectores como seguros, vuelos, hoteles, porno.... además de un huevo de trabajo requiere una suerte que no veas



Pinzas de fundición worldwide, shur, para venderlas en cualquier pais ::

SEO+SEM+mail marketing 

45k pavos la pieza, imaginate lo que tienes que afinar :ouch:


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (21 Mar 2014)

Dubois Evolution dijo:


> Cito, después de tres semanas exactas de mandarme al abismo, vuelve a posicionarme esa pagina 3 puestos arriba de donde estaba, segunda pagina. Con búsqueda en incógnito, objetiva, ya estoy en la primera.
> 
> Eso sin tocar nada ni trabajar SEO estas tres semanas, por lo que saco en claro que ha sido o una penalización o una forma de protegerme (la segunda opción parece más realista, ya que la segunda y tercera palabras clave seguían posicionada). Lo que creo es que el (ab)uso de free monitor, al indicar la keyword y la url, lo tomó como un ataque a esa página.
> 
> Por cierto, si no la conocéis os recomiendo la herramienta statscrop punto com, análisis gratis sin descargar nada. Indica page Rank, valoración y cómo optimizar seo, análisis de keywords, etc. Para ser gratis está bastante bien.



el page Rank solo sirve para vender enlaces a gente ignorante
Ha sido simplemente un google dance entonces


----------



## iPod teca (21 Mar 2014)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> el page Rank solo sirve para vender enlaces a gente ignorante
> Ha sido simplemente un google dance entonces



Estoy con abogado.

El otro día nos llama una clienta gritando a todos. Que qué hemos hecho que estaba la primera y ahora en tercera página.

Le comentamos que habrá sido un google dance y que se arreglará solo.

Al día siguiente vuelve a su posición y nos llama gritando que sabía que habíamos hecho algo, e incluso insuando que lo habíamos hecho a posta.

Así es chicos, en mi empresa con una simple llamada conseguimos que en 1 segundo Google os borre y con otra que te ponga en dos horas el primero.

Cuidaíto conmigo...

PD: ¿Es para matarlos o no es para matarlos?


----------



## Dubois (21 Mar 2014)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> el page Rank solo sirve para vender enlaces a gente ignorante
> Ha sido simplemente un google dance entonces



O sea, estás diciendo que los enlaces no sirven para posicionar?


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (21 Mar 2014)

Dubois Evolution dijo:


> O sea, estás diciendo que los enlaces no sirven para posicionar?



Una cosa son los enlaces y otra el pagerank


----------



## Fuego azul (21 Mar 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Estoy con abogado.
> 
> El otro día nos llama una clienta gritando a todos. Que qué hemos hecho que estaba la primera y ahora en tercera página.
> 
> ...



A ver, hay gente que quiere follar y no sabe pedirlo, ni como ni a quien, esa clienta necesita un comercial dispuesto a todo para no perderla, dos polvos y encantada hoija ::


----------



## Suca (3 Dic 2016)

Como se puede hacer seo bien ?


----------



## Desesperanzado (4 Dic 2016)

2 meses???

Poco me parece.

Será un nicho de poquísima competencia. Si no no me lo explico.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2016 at 02:36 ----------




> Como se puede hacer seo bien ?



Ahora mismo no hay lo que se dice "hacer seo bien".

Lo que es hacer SEO bien hoy, puedo no serlo mañana. 

Un buen SEO sabe que no puede usar una única e infalible estrategia, sino más bien adaptarse a los cambios de google y analizando la competencia.

La única pista, es que google parece estar premiando sobre todo la creación de nuevo contenido, único y de calidad.

Así que ya saben.


----------



## luismarple (4 Dic 2016)

El único SEO que vale hoy en día es el que se posiciona donde aún no llega el SEM. De nada vale posicionar el primero después de 8 anuncios.


----------

